# Scandalous Cosmetics?



## MakeupMuffin (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello peeps,
I'm just curious if any one has tried Scandalous Cosmetics. I've seen them at Downey Mall, and Montebello Mall, but never went in or bought anything. I know it's a new line and maybe a future competitor to MAC?? I heard that it's cheaper and have more pigmented and vibrant eyeshadows.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 8, 2008)

Ive heard of them. Ive tried a bit of their product out. I even put in an application and they got back to me in like less then 24 hours. It was all very exciting until they never called me back after leaving a message on their voicemail, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but yeah I hear their make up is highly pigmented and they have a wide variety of things to choose from I think its kinda neat. Girls are like giving up on mac for this line. I havent bought anything but Im thinking about trying out a duo powder or something.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 3, 2008)

I'm nowhere near Cali, and I can't find a website for them other than their myspace page, which is sucky, by the way. Anyone know how to get a hold of someone there to see colors, prices and buy?


----------



## Renee (May 4, 2008)

I have tried some of their shadows and yes they are very pigmented. They have a wide range of colours. However, I was playing with one of the pinks, a bright pink, and I got a little fall out on my cheek and when i went to brush it away it stayed! It didn't budge and so I looked like I had been crying!I tried to take it off with remover and it stayed all day. you could even see it through my foundation and I wear full coverage Dior ! I'm willing to try it again but I may put a layer of Vaseline under my eye cuz I don't think powder will be enough to protect me!


----------



## COBI (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm nowhere near Cali, and I can't find a website for them other than their myspace page, which is sucky, by the way. Anyone know how to get a hold of someone there to see colors, prices and buy?_

 
I sent a message via myspace asking if there was any way to buy their products because I had been hearing great things but live in NH.

I can see that the message was "read", but they didn't reply.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (May 5, 2008)

i've bought a few neon colored eyeshadows, and like everyone has said before they are very bright. however almost all the bright colors have glitter in them. don't get me wrong, i love sparkly eyeshadow... but not all over my lid. and the color literally stains your lid. when u remove the eyeshadow, u are left with tinted lids? but i still wear them occasionally when i want a super bright eyeshadow. so due to my fascination to bright colors i will keep buying their eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh, by the way i also bought their mineral shimmer powder in "fairy dust" and its super purdy!!! kinda like golden bronze w/a bit of silver dusk mixed together. i love it!! sometimes golden bronze loose shimmer powder is too dark and silver dusk is too light, this is perfect!
and lastly i bought their illuminating foundation and i don't like it. the shade is funny and it doesn't blend well. 

ok well that's my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## astronaut (May 5, 2008)

Oh man, I hope I can get my hands on Scandalous one of these days. It totally looks like MAC and they have a makeup school too! I did a search on google and saw the myspace and myspaces of the creator and some artists. I must say this cosmetic line is FIERCE just from what I see. I have a strong feeling this company is going to grow. 

Look what I found:






OUCH! 

As much as I love MAC, I'm open for any competition. Hey, if it's better, why not.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh man, I hope I can get my hands on Scandalous one of these days. It totally looks like MAC and they have a makeup school too! I did a search on google and saw the myspace and myspaces of the creator and some artists. I must say this cosmetic line is FIERCE just from what I see. I have a strong feeling this company is going to grow. 

Look what I found:






OUCH! 

As much as I love MAC, I'm open for any competition. Hey, if it's better, why not._

 



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, LMAO!







By the way, Thanks, COBI! Keep us posted, please!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 6, 2008)

Hi ladies.  I am going to LA next month...I have never been there.  I noticed in the first post 2 malls have it...what stores may I find this product at?  I'm going on a shopping spree when I'm out there and I am highly interested!  Also, what is the price compared to MAC?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Renee (May 7, 2008)

They are in my local mall, Stonewood Mall. They had a special where they sold 5 eyeshadows for $45..


----------



## mistressnouir (May 13, 2008)

*Scandalous Cosmetics Vs Mac*

What's up b*tches?

I love make up and make up is my hobby and passion.I love Mac. I live in the city of Montebello. I was at my local Mall. It was a saturday afternoon, and I was on my way to Macy's. All of a sudden I saw this huge crowd that looked more like a mob around one kiosk. The crowd was so big that it literally took me 2 minutes to pass through it. I was curious and peeked. It was the Scandalous stand! I have seen so many make up lines at different malls (Mica bella , bellapierre, Roc, Ruby, all of them were crap!) all of them were owned by people that didnt know anything about make up and were there just to make a quick buck. But Scandalous for some reasons is different. Their salespersons looked more like passionate artists, their products were kept minimal, their music was avant gard, the kind of hard to find couture runway music, and the crowd loved it and was there for more. I asked  one of the girls that was waiting, how long the waiting list was and she told me that it was 5 deep for each make up artists, and they had 6 of them fevershly doing makeovers, trying to please the voracious crowd. Honestly, I have never seen something like that even at a Mac counter. It was ridiculous and I wanted to know who were those black clad fierce couture looking b*tches! THey surely know how  to put up a good show! So I went to Macy's and it was empty, Benefit had a couple of clients getting their eyebrows plucked, Origins, Dior, Shiseido, Chanel were deserted island and Mac was somewhat busy. I was wondering than, how could a small independent privately owned makeup line like Scandalous outshadow these giants corporate brand? I asked my friends if they knew anything about Scandalous and it seemed that all of them converted from Mac to Scandalous. Wtf?! So they told me about the line. I tried and borrowed some of their products. That's some solid sh*t. I aint gonna lie!!! The eyeshadows are better than Mac. They stay on your eyelids strong and long until you hit the sack at night! (Scandalous eyeshadows are triple pigmented, meaning that have 3 times more dye, and they sell for $10,  Mac's eyeshadows are single pigmented and they sell for $14). My fav product from Scandalous is the Shadow Base. It's like a thick creamy powder that make your eyeshadows stand out and make them more saturated and make them stay even longer. I tried to buy the shadow base in 3 different occasions, but they were sold out all of those 3 times. So I asked them why they dont have inventory and the young lady with full sleeves tats said that they do get inventory but they sell out in 1-2 days!!! What the f*ck? I have seen some girls (my friends included) buying their products on a weekly basis. Their make up is addictive. I guess they sprinkle a little bit of crack on top of their loose shadows! lol
Rumors say that they will have a first of a kind Makeup artist competition at their Studio sometimes in the near future. They have some kind of a studio in downtown LA, where all of their artists work on their craft and discuss arts,philosophy and history. Wow. That's like a cult! 
Will Scandalous ever be able to compete with the giants? with the Macy's lines across US?  That's really though, it's a Napoleonic task, but as for now they might be winning a small battle in one remote mall here in Montebello. 

I love Mac but I do favor the underdogs...so may the best line prevail. 

ps. what's up with their webpage?
someone should message them on myspace and tell them to shake a leg.
I'm curious to see what these talented b*tches will come up with!!!


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

are these all over CA? i've never seen one. i live in san francisco.


----------



## LAW0MAN (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_are these all over CA? i've never seen one. i live in san francisco._

 

i dont think so.. they're in the stands you know the ones that sell like the 100$ straight iron.. or cell phones covers.. yeah those!

i've seen them at stone wood in downey, montebello mall... and some other ones but i forgot!

i've looked and asked them and such, they always ask what i use for eyeshadows and stuff and i say mac... and they're reply is "yeah, i tought so" 

soo yeah that is what turns me off about them!


----------



## LAW0MAN (Jun 2, 2008)

astronaut said:


> OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> > i dont like to be judge mental or  shit talker just not me! but seeing this and the way i've tried to approach and test out their makeup and they're quick remarks about me using MAC.. is just stupid when they're eyeshadows are the same designs as mac is! just my 2 cents


----------



## COBI (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, the unprofessional sniping (i.e. balloons) is a bit of a turn-off.  I mean it's kind of funny that you would try to confuse/mislead people with your branding (i.e. make it similar to MACs) and then scoff at MAC.

Let your quality sell your brand without putting down another brand.  It's tacky and unprofessional (and insulting to the potential buyer) to put down what they are wearing.

Their response when I asked about where I can buy (I live in NH):
"Laura thanks for the interest at the moment we are located in LA, but we are planning to expand. We are working on our webpage. And we will be selling our products online too soon. 
live.love.makeup."

From their myspace page, it would seem that they have stores, also, not just kiosks.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jun 2, 2008)

i have seen the stand in my local stonewood mall, and I always see people gathering there, I have met the creator of the line. I have tried to buy a shadow once but they were so0o busy that I just left lol but I will try next time


----------



## mistressnouir (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow  Cobi 
I think that you guys are taking it too seriously, I like MAC and I like Scandalous Cosmetics as well. I have one of those stickers in the rear bumper of my honda civic. 
One thing I can't stand is ignorance though... just because a make up has black casing people associate it with MAC....  (mislead? confuse?) Cobi honey  there are tons of make up brands that have been using black minimal casing before Mac was even born.... but ignorant people associate black with Mac...so what about lines like Nars and Smashbox? 

I dont think that anybody is insulting you for using MAC. Mac has some good things as well as some bad things. Scandalous has some bad things as well as some good things. I actually switched from Mac to Scandalous since I started to wear their products. Scandalous is a raw line! They are small unpolished unprofessional and talented. It's a strange combo that could throw the average brainwashed customer that is victim of slick ads and polished stores off.  I saw their myspace and I saw they wrote they are NOT professionals.... and I was shocked and messaged them why would you consider yourself NOT professional but amateur. They replied :
" MistressNouir... we are not professionals, we are amateurs... professionals do it for the money, amateurs do it for the love of it... we live love breathe make up...so yes we are amateurs..." 
wow.... I kinda see what they are trying to say from my numerous messages... they are basically saying that they give more importance to the art form of make up rather than making a quick buck. I know that the carts and kiosks in the malls around the states are having a bad rap because of those jewish merchants that sell over priced items like straighteners, or creams and pillows. But they are a different breed! Scandalous is the craziest brand I have encountered so far! They have passion guts fashion style irreverence and above all the LOVE for make up.  

I saw them at Montebello Mall and they had a Cirque du Soleil event... it was inspirational and it gave me goose bumps!!! I have never seen something like that in my life...even the people from Mac came to take pics... 
I'm not here defending Scandalous in any way or form, but I feel like they are trying to do something different, and they are challenging the status quo and pushing fashion forward! So hate it or love it... your choice but you can't deny who they are ....

ps. nyx...is some washed out cheap cultureless s*it and I just question the expertise of people that sell it!




"Yeah, the unprofessional sniping (i.e. balloons) is a bit of a turn-off. I mean it's kind of funny that you would try to confuse/mislead people with your branding (i.e. make it similar to MACs) and then scoff at MAC.

Let your quality sell your brand without putting down another brand. It's tacky and unprofessional (and insulting to the potential buyer) to put down what they are wearing.

Their response when I asked about where I can buy (I live in NH):
"Laura thanks for the interest at the moment we are located in LA, but we are planning to expand. We are working on our webpage. And we will be selling our products online too soon. 
live.love.makeup."

From their myspace page, it would seem that they have stores, also, not just kiosks."


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistressnouir* 

 
_
ps. nyx...is some washed out cheap cultureless s*it and I just question the expertise of people that sell it!_

 
 

Come on now... we can disagree on stuff, but don't you think it's out of pocket to attack a brand that many people use here, and personally attack someone who sells it? I think you read a bit much into COBI's response, and then went off on an emotional tangent. I'm sure she can defend herself, but please ladies, be civil. 
 

ANYWAY, I'm still just here waiting, waiting for them to get it together so that I can give some of the products a test run w/o having to go to Cali.


----------



## COBI (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistressnouir* 

 
_Wow Cobi 
I think that you guys are taking it too seriously, I like MAC and I like Scandalous Cosmetics as well. I have one of those stickers in the rear bumper of my honda civic. 
One thing I can't stand is ignorance though... just because a make up has black casing people associate it with MAC.... (mislead? confuse?) Cobi honey there are tons of make up brands that have been using black minimal casing before Mac was even born.... but ignorant people associate black with Mac...so what about lines like Nars and Smashbox? 

I dont think that anybody is insulting you for using MAC. Mac has some good things as well as some bad things. Scandalous has some bad things as well as some good things. I actually switched from Mac to Scandalous since I started to wear their products. Scandalous is a raw line! They are small unpolished unprofessional and talented. It's a strange combo that could throw the average brainwashed customer that is victim of slick ads and polished stores off. I saw their myspace and I saw they wrote they are NOT professionals.... and I was shocked and messaged them why would you consider yourself NOT professional but amateur. They replied :
" MistressNouir... we are not professionals, we are amateurs... professionals do it for the money, amateurs do it for the love of it... we live love breathe make up...so yes we are amateurs..." 
wow.... I kinda see what they are trying to say from my numerous messages... they are basically saying that they give more importance to the art form of make up rather than making a quick buck. I know that the carts and kiosks in the malls around the states are having a bad rap because of those jewish merchants that sell over priced items like straighteners, or creams and pillows. But they are a different breed! Scandalous is the craziest brand I have encountered so far! They have passion guts fashion style irreverence and above all the LOVE for make up. 

I saw them at Montebello Mall and they had a Cirque du Soleil event... it was inspirational and it gave me goose bumps!!! I have never seen something like that in my life...even the people from Mac came to take pics... 
I'm not here defending Scandalous in any way or form, but I feel like they are trying to do something different, and they are challenging the status quo and pushing fashion forward! So hate it or love it... your choice but you can't deny who they are ....

ps. nyx...is some washed out cheap cultureless s*it and I just question the expertise of people that sell it!




"Yeah, the unprofessional sniping (i.e. balloons) is a bit of a turn-off. I mean it's kind of funny that you would try to confuse/mislead people with your branding (i.e. make it similar to MACs) and then scoff at MAC.

Let your quality sell your brand without putting down another brand. It's tacky and unprofessional (and insulting to the potential buyer) to put down what they are wearing.

Their response when I asked about where I can buy (I live in NH):
"Laura thanks for the interest at the moment we are located in LA, but we are planning to expand. We are working on our webpage. And we will be selling our products online too soon. 
live.love.makeup."

From their myspace page, it would seem that they have stores, also, not just kiosks."_

 
I honestly don't even know what to say.  I am not sure what prompted your personal attacks on me or bringing any religious stereotypes into it.

I have never seen Scandalous except for here on specktra and was simply responding to other posts that commented that Scandalous employees have scoffed at their use of MAC as well as the marketing (which I still think is unprofessional.)  I still feel (my opinion) the balloon/bumper sticker, for example, and putting down other products is unprofessional.  I have never heard these types of comments made when I've been in MAC.  

I understand that many makeup companies use a minimalist approach; however, how many of them write "MAC" then cross it out and write their own name as a marketing tactic?  Which I admit at first I laughed at, but when I reviewed it from a business POV, I developed a different lasting impression of it.

My full-time job is in executive management, so although you may have no respect for my selling NYX on the side, I do have experience and a level of expertise in management and marketing; and it is the truth that the majority of consumers do *not* want you to put down what the line that currently use. My comments were all based on marketing and business tactics; not one of my comments was based on whether Scandalous has a good or better product or not.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2008)

Please keep the thread civil. Should it continue to derail, it will be locked.

Thanks!


----------



## LAW0MAN (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistressnouir* 

 
_Wow Cobi 
*I think that you guys are taking it too seriously, I like MAC and I like Scandalous Cosmetics as well. I have one of those stickers in the rear bumper of my honda civic. *
*One thing I can't stand is ignorance* *though... just because a make up has black casing people associate it with MAC.... (mislead? confuse?)* Cobi honey there are tons of make up brands that have been using black minimal casing before Mac was even born.... but ignorant people associate black with Mac...so what about lines like Nars and Smashbox? 

I dont think that anybody is insulting you for using MAC. Mac has some good things as well as some bad things. Scandalous has some bad things as well as some good things. I actually switched from Mac to Scandalous since I started to wear their products. Scandalous is a raw line! They are small unpolished unprofessional and talented. It's a strange combo that could throw the average brainwashed customer that is victim of slick ads and polished stores off. 

Scandalous is the craziest brand I have encountered so far! They have passion guts fashion style irreverence and above all the LOVE for make up. 

I saw them at Montebello Mall and they had a Cirque du Soleil event... it was inspirational and it gave me goose bumps!!! I have never seen something like that in my life...even the people from Mac came to take pics... 
*I'm not here defending Scandalous in any way or form*, but I feel like they are trying to do something different, and they are challenging the status quo and pushing fashion forward! So hate it or love it... your choice but you can't deny who they are ....

*ps. nyx...is some washed out cheap cultureless s*it and I just question the expertise of people that sell it!*




"_

 

im sorry mistressnouir , but your contradicting yourself.. i can pin point every part but that would be pointless AND wouldnt solve anything! how can you not stand ignorance  for comparing there shadow casing as for mac when you "have the same sticker from the balloon on your honda civic?" also i read every thing from your first post about this and well yeah.. like i said im not going to pin point!

and as for the last part about nyx sounds a bit well stupid on your part!
i also agree with HeavenLeiBlu about questioning people who sell nyx 
maybe  you are takeing it too seriously 

now, im sure scandalous cosmetics has good makeup but i wouldnt know, hence that i have tried approaching them and atleast try their product on my part! but just little quick remarks will throw me off and think they are UNPROFESSIONAL in there part! AND i understand about you likeing their product and saying that they are potential competion with other brands but come on now.. nars, chanel, benefit,stila, urben decay, also drug store brands and sooo on all have competion with each other and all brands have products that are better quality and work better than others. and thats just what work better on others. not all products will work the same on everyone


and yes the prices are cheaper, and maybe their eyshadows are more pigmented, yes this brand is way better than this one or that one..

so to end this, im not against ANY ONE, ANY BRAND, ANY PRICE- and soo on
but it is pointless to attack a person about an upcomming brand!

with that said... sorry for attacking you mistressnouir for your posts.. but i will correct someone for it! 

IM DONE


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the MAC balloons are bit childish, but I'm still very interested in their cosmetics LOL.

I can't seem to find their Myspace site, does anyone mind posting it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks!


----------



## COBI (Jun 2, 2008)

MySpace.com - scandalous cosmetics - 24 - Female - Los angeles, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/scandalouscosmetics


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank ya very much Cobi!


----------



## newsoulgurl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow...this is an animated debate indeed...
Can we all get along ladies?
I LOVE SCANDALOUS!!!!!
I have one of those stickers myself. Actually the
story behind the sticker is a long one. My friend's
boyfriend's sister works there at Scandalous and she
is the one that came up with the stickers, so the
company didn't come up with that concept... it's more
of an underground thing! What had happened is that
when Scandalous first opened at Montebello they were
attracting (and they still are attracting) a lot of
attention, with their live manequinnes, some of the
girls from mac start shopping at Scandalous, so the
manager of Mac banned them from shopping at
Scandalous! (talking about fascism uh?) So that didnt
sit well with one of the girls from scandalous, and
she designed and produced the stickers herself! So
there you have it! that's the story behind the
stickers!

Personally I had bad experiences with Mac myself. They
tend to be snobby and they don't help you unless you
look  like u got money. Some of them don't even know
that much about make up...so that's why I would rather
go to people @ Scandalous....because they are
considered gurus of make up!  If you go to montebello
ask for Priscilla, Alfredo or JosieBaby... they know
their stuff! I wanted to take their classes but I
didn't have the money... I know for a fact that some
of the MAC workers went to their school! Uhmmm... they
must be doing something right if it got to that point!

but again maybe Scandalous will be the next MAC or
maybe they will disappear... que sera sera I guess...

the only bad thing about Scandalous is that they run
out of products in 1-2 days....I don't understand why?
I was looking for their shadow base for 1 month... I
kid you not! and they tend to run out of it every
week.... Once they were left with 1 shadow base and
there were two older ladies that were fighting for it
and they both wanted it and they started bidding for
it....I wanted it to but I didnt want to get involved
with that catfight over a shadow primer!
ps. can someone help them put a website together? I've
been waiting for months now!
ps. I LOVE their music selection ( or remixes?) does anyone have a copy of their store cds?


----------



## newsoulgurl (Jun 11, 2008)

" MistressNouir... we are not professionals, we are amateurs... professionals do it for the money, amateurs do it for the love of it... we live love breathe make up...so yes we are amateurs..." 

wow...that's deep... I always considered myself or at least wanted to portray myself as a professional...but they are redifining the word professional... I might start calling myself amateur too... lol...

this is what I found at wikipedia
"An amateur is generally considered a person attached to a particular pursuit, study, or science, without formal training or pay.[1]... while a professional is someone who also makes a living from it. Translated from its French origin to the English "lover of", the term "amateur" reflects a voluntary motivation to work as a result of personal passion for a particular activity"

they do have a unique and outside the box philosophy!!!!


----------



## widdershins (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, not to rehash old topics, but I totally thought Scandalous Cosmetics was made up until I got free lipglosses from a Torrid in Aurora. (I thought they were exclusively in Cali?) It seems so cult-y and bizarre to me that they don't have a website, and they have these strange trolls popping up and posting things that seem awfully like scripts. It really appeals to my conspiracy theorist side haha. Anybody find out anything else about this company? I friended them on myspace, but it's a bunch of smoke and mirrors essentially. I got two lipglosses, the saleslady who gave them to me said they were getting rid of them. One is a magenta and the other is an orangey-red. I can post pictures and swatches if anybody wants it. As of now, my opinion is that they are your standard run-of-the-mill colored lipgloss with a fruity/sweet scent.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 8, 2008)

Were the lipglosses the only thing they were giving away?

Anyone else have any info?


----------



## widdershins (Aug 9, 2008)

Yup just the lipglosses. I've actually been using them a bit and they're pretty good. The packaging  is really big and bulky, and I still prefer MAC, but I think I would try some other Scandalous cosmetics if they were available.


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 10, 2008)

I just found out about this makeup line today when I went to the montebello mall their eyeshadow is pigmented but it is cheaply made you can tell. Especially when eyeshadows are staining your lids!!!!! Downtown LA you can find the same eyeshadows for like $5 but again cheaply made. none of their products have the name scandolous on it except for the lipgloss and if you purchase a cheap o brush set that costs $89 You get your makeup done free for a whole year. Its not worth it in my opinion. My 2 cents.


----------



## newsoulgurl (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Okay, not to rehash old topics, but I totally thought Scandalous Cosmetics was made up until I got free lipglosses from a Torrid in Aurora. (I thought they were exclusively in Cali?) It seems so cult-y and bizarre to me that they don't have a website, and they have these strange trolls popping up and posting things that seem awfully like scripts. It really appeals to my conspiracy theorist side haha. Anybody find out anything else about this company? I friended them on myspace, but it's a bunch of smoke and mirrors essentially. I got two lipglosses, the saleslady who gave them to me said they were getting rid of them. One is a magenta and the other is an orangey-red. I can post pictures and swatches if anybody wants it. As of now, my opinion is that they are your standard run-of-the-mill colored lipgloss with a fruity/sweet scent._

 
WOW!!! HOLD ON THERE! What are you trying to say? Just because some people  don't buy MAC like the rest of brainwashed women do at MAcy's, does that mean that these people are fake? Does that mean, this is a conspiracy? Gimme a break! Mac is not the only hip brand out there! I live in Montebello. I have never tried their products yet but I'm thinking about taking their make up classes in downtown LA. Why? because I had the chance to talk to the founder of the company and to another girl that works there.Their make up is fantastic! These people are in it for the love of make up and not to make a "quick buck" like all other independent brands. Is their stuff better than MAC? I don't know, but it just bugs me for someone that doesn't know about a certain product or brand to judge it only because of circumstancial information. like someone else say "Don't talk about the top of the mountain if you never been on top of the mountain..."


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newsoulgurl* 

 
_WOW!!! HOLD ON THERE! What are you trying to say? Just because some people  don't buy MAC like the rest of brainwashed women do at MAcy's, does that mean that these people are fake? Does that mean, this is a conspiracy? Gimme a break! Mac is not the only hip brand out there! I live in Montebello. I have never tried their products yet but I'm thinking about taking their make up classes in downtown LA. Why? because I had the chance to talk to the founder of the company and to another girl that works there.Their make up is fantastic! These people are in it for the love of make up and not to make a "quick buck" like all other independent brands. Is their stuff better than MAC? I don't know, but it just bugs me for someone that doesn't know about a certain product or brand to judge it only because of circumstancial information. like someone else say "Don't talk about the top of the mountain if you never been on top of the mountain..."_

 
I like how you're probably someone who works for or is affiliated with Scandalous cosmetics. I think you, of all the people in this topic, needs to HOLD ON THERE. You jump down peoples throats for expressing their opinions on a discussion thread XD

that being said, I've never seen or heard of these guys until just now, and I went to their myspace. Looked kinda lame to me. I saw pictures of the artists and i was like "Ohay, mac counter" Plus from reading that the shadows stain your lids it sounds like the five dollar makeup from hot topic that generally sucks. 

If I ever see them in my local mall (I'm in Cali) I will be sure to give them a try!


----------



## bebegirl88 (Aug 11, 2008)

What are the best products to try out ??? S.C


----------



## widdershins (Aug 11, 2008)

Erm...I've only tried their lipglosses and they were okay. I'm not sure how much they actually retail for since I got mine for free, but they should be a pretty safe bet.


----------



## newsoulgurl (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't work for Scandalous and I'm not planning to! I have a nice job and I'm happy with my career, I just wanna take some classes to learn how to apply my eyeshadows! Why is that so hard to believe? Oh, I forgot, this post was designed to praise MAC and it is a place for us to tell each other how great MAC is and how many more MAC eyeshadows we will buy for our insatiable appetite for MAC..MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC... what kind of make up do you use? MAC! of course... MAC here MAC there... 
Anything else must be garbage or a knock off or made in china. 
A friend of mine bought from Scandalous and she said that it is made in USA. It is triple pigmented meaning that was grinded 3 times instead of 1. Mac's are grinded only once and made i Canada where everything is cheaper. But anyways I personally don't own Scandalous eyeshadows but I have tried them at my friend's house and they are strong. Very pigmented and they stain your eyes... true! The colors are strong and they seem to last all day! But you guys make it sound like that's a negative!  I heard that is what "professional" make up artists look when shopping for eyeshadows.. they look for those pigments that are hard to remove, the ones that are saturated and long lasting... like benye (spellcheck) The cheap chinese make up that you buy in downtown, they are usually washed out desaturated and imported! So I wouldn't consider them in the same category as Scandalous. 

that said you can all trash this brand (without even using the whole line, which seem very questionable way to judge) 

Another questions for yall MAC lovers
why is Mac's lashes so expensive? (8 dollars for a pair?)
I get the Red Cherry for 50 cents  and they are fuller with a bigger variety.
Mac eyelashes are manufactured in Indonesia from the same manufacturer that sells to Red Cherry
World Leader in False Eyelashes Manufacturing

the name of the brand is Royal Korindah

I know u gals for the fear of admitting an irrational habit will rationalize that saying that for some obscure reasons MAC's eyelashes are better! 
I just wanna see how creative the response will be

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I like how you're probably someone who works for or is affiliated with Scandalous cosmetics. I think you, of all the people in this topic, needs to HOLD ON THERE. You jump down peoples throats for expressing their opinions on a discussion thread XD

that being said, I've never seen or heard of these guys until just now, and I went to their myspace. Looked kinda lame to me. I saw pictures of the artists and i was like "Ohay, mac counter" Plus from reading that the shadows stain your lids it sounds like the five dollar makeup from hot topic that generally sucks. 

If I ever see them in my local mall (I'm in Cali) I will be sure to give them a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll feed your fire.

I have nothing against scandalous cosmetics, I've never even tried them. I do know that MAC eyeshadows are produced in a few different countries. Canada, USA, and Italy are the most common ones.

And um. okay, that bright. fuchsia eyeshadow that stains my lids and takes a year to get off. I'm totally going to be reaching for that right? Yes, we all want our makeup to last as long as possible, but we do not want it staining our lids!

I don't know anything about MAC lashes, nor do I know why you're bringing them into discussion. It's irrelevant to the topic at hand. And I am getting offtopic too much by furthering this discussion, so I'm just gonna leave it now.


----------



## COBI (Aug 12, 2008)

I went back and forth on whether I wanted to posted here again, but, Newsoulgurl, I will be honest here while still trying to be polite.

The following points (timeline) are the reasons why I personally take your posts with a grain of salt:
1. I was attacked by another brand-new fervent poster for having an opinion on Scandalous' marketing as displayed in pics here.
2. That person was apparently banned.
3. You arrived right after they were banned with an equally fervent post about Scandalous.
4. In over two months as a specktra member, you have only posted to this thread, and while slamming people for "trashing" Scandalous, you continually "trash" MAC.

The timing and lack of involvement on other threads did make me question your affiliation with Scandalous  (as did someone else on a previous post).  I'm not saying that you are or are not affiliated with Scandalous, just posting my observations.  Slamming other people for having opinions isn't the way to get them to consider your point or opinion.  Isn't it possible to speak highly of a makeup line without putting down another one?

And you are correct, this is a MAC-friendly site, so it doesn't seem hard to make the connection that slamming MAC is going to bring out the defenses of the regular, active posters.  However, it is NOT all MAC, all the time.  It is because of Specktra that I have been introduced to and tried many brands that I would not have even been aware of if posters here didn't talk about them and post swatches.  It is not a MAC-only site; if you look at what people are using in their FOTDs and what resides in their traincases, there are tons of brands represented, praised and used by people here.  Scandalous is fairly new and limited in availability area, so instead of attacking MAC, why not show us some Scandalous?  There have been a few zealous posts about Scandalous on this thread, but I haven't seen any products or swatches yet.  *I would love for someone to start posting some Scandalous swatches so that we can see the products and colors.*

I have no issue with Scandalous cosmetics; I had contacted the company back in June about where to buy it so that I can try it (I live on the east coast.)   I personally don't have any problem with a rep from Scandalous weighing in, but I'd respect them more for owning up to it.  


Makeup is Equal Opportunity for me: if a product works well and holds up, I don't care whose name is on the label.  And I really find that most people here on Specktra seem to carry that opinion.


----------



## newsoulgurl (Aug 13, 2008)

The only reason why I joined this community was because of Scandalous Cosmetics. The only way one can comment here is if that person is a member. I just wanted to comment on Scandalous since I know them in real life. Is that weird to you? I didn't even know about specktra before. They don't have a web page and I guess that we don't have a place beside myspace to discuss and share our informations on this brand! 


I have talked to the founders of Scandalous. I have friends that shop at scandalous, I might take their make up classes next month (if I can save enough money). Does that make me affiliated with Scandalous? If so you guys are all affiliated with MAC as well. As I said last time. I'm happy with my career and I have a full time job which I enjoy, I dont want to sell make up, I m not here to convince you that one brand is better than another. I JUST WANT TO LEARN how to blend my eyeshadows! !!!!!!!!! Why is that SO HARD TO BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did get upset because people from different states were attacking a brand that doesnt even sell in those states! Bottom line I know Scandalous in real life and the majority of you don't! It's just irritating that people without knowledge would talk trash about something they never seen. I would not comment on a make up brand locally sold in New York! I would just make a disservice to the community, because I wouldn't be accurate and because I would be ignorant about the subject matter!!!

but I had enough  you guys think like you want. I know for myself that Scandalous is real and that all of this is not fake so that's enough for me and what difference does that make to me if you guys dont believe me! 

enough about scandalous...

can someone tell me why MAC's eyelashes are so expensive? 
8 bucks + tax? are you kidding me?


I found the manufacturer for MAC's eyelashes... This is hard evidence of their outrageous mark up!!!! 
Made in Italy? yeah right .... more like made in Indonesia!!!!

The same product can be bought for .50 cents at Red Cherry! meaning that it would cost them .10 cents to manufacture a pair of eyelashes!

I hope you guys won't accuse me of working with Red Cherry now!

Pt. Royal Korindah, Indonesia, eyelashes style, packaging

Pt. Royal Korindah  [Indonesia]

 Description  
We are world leading eyelashes manufacturer and exporter 
placed in Indonesia. We have more than 30 years experiences and 
expertise on Eyelashes business. We have developed thousand styles of 
eyelashes for fulfilling our customer demand on quality and style. 
We have exported our eyelashes to Japan, USA, Canada, Brazil, Mexico, 
France, UK, Germany, Australia, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Korea, Thailand, 
U.A.E. 
Beside that we are flexible to arrange the eyelashes style / packaging 
according to customer’s Idea. We sell our product for world famous 
brand Cosmetic, such as: Kryolan, Boots, Fing’rs, MAC, Jerome Russel, 
Maybelline, Shu Uemura, Marks & Spencer, Urban Decay, Make Up Forever, 
Max Factor etc.
We have complete range and world class quality product, shorter 
delivery time and best customer services


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 13, 2008)

ok jk i'm still in this.

So um, that company clearly says *eyelash* manufacturer. Not eyeshadow. I think I was clear when I said MAC *eyeshadows*

oh and just a quick correction. Mac lashes are 11.50 + Tax!


----------



## newsoulgurl (Aug 13, 2008)

officerJenny 

Indonesia is still not Italy and honey France is out of the question. The only thing pseudo french is the writing on their packaging! 

Mac get their eyelashes in Indonesia for .10 cents... sells it for $11 + tax 

uhmmm.... I wonder how many things they mark up like that... 

The power of advertising is incredible because even if confronted with reality the MAC client always tries to justify their choice! $11 eyelashes... over my dead body! that's my answer !


----------



## COBI (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newsoulgurl* 

 
_officerJenny 

Indonesia is still not Italy and honey France is out of the question. The only thing pseudo french is the writing on their packaging! 

Mac get their eyelashes in Indonesia for .10 cents... sells it for $11 + tax 

uhmmm.... I wonder how many things they mark up like that... 

The power of advertising is incredible because even if confronted with reality the MAC client always tries to justify their choice! $11 eyelashes... over my dead body! that's my answer !_

 
For someone who isn't affiliated with MAC, either, and who "only wants to learn about blending shadow", it's interesting that you know how much MAC pays for their lashes.  Also, I've never heard that MAC lashes were made in "Italy" or "France"; they say clearly on the back that they are made in Indonesia.  But if you knew about "private labeling" (when another company creates a product to put another company's labels on such as the lash site you provided), you would know that the buyer (in this case MAC or Urban Decay or Red Cherry or the others they list) can make different specifications regarding the quality of material and method construction used that can change the price.  So, just because the lashes for Red Cherry and MAC are manufactured by the same company does NOT mean they are the same lashes.  

Why are you so hung up on the lashes anyway?  *Every* makeup company has a markup; they are businesses.  Some people are willing to pay it and that's their choice.  As an aside, many people here have pro cards and do not pay full price at MAC.  However, those that do choose to, pay for the MAC lashes because they have proven themselves to hold up to reuse and be of a quality that people are willing to pay.  I have inexpensive lashes, and I have MAC lashes, and there is a definite difference in their quality and durability.  I am sorry if that is hard for you to believe.

For someone who just wants "to learn to blend eyeshadow", you really seem to have an ax to grind over MAC.

And still no one who "loves" this line has posted any product pics or swatches.  This whole thread was started because someone wanted to know more about the products.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 13, 2008)

I also would really like to see some swatches for Scandalous Cosmetics. I'm being completely sincere, newsoulgurl, but maybe you could go over to your friend's  house (the one with the eyeshadows) and post pictures of the actual product and/or looks? That would be really nice.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Aug 30, 2008)

HOLY CRAP. I didn't think I would get a response! I still have not bought anything from Scandalous - yet, but it's funny my friend just called me today telling me that she had just bought an eye shadow and eyeliner from them. The eye shadow $10 and liner was $8. She also told them about me and how I needed a job and they told her to tell me to bring a resume. lol she's so sweet trying to find me a job.
Any way, I can't wait to see how it looks on her compared to other lines, not just MAC. And it's actually 7 eye shadows for $45, and you can get the primer as one of the 7. I played with the primer and I really liked it. 

I work at the Downey Mall, but I live 5 minutes away from Montebello and when Scandalous started they were only at Montebello and they did have a store space but only lasted there for a few months. The rent was probably too much. I'm really excited that a person so young has started from what a hear to be a good makeup line. I love makeup and could only wish I could be so ballsy to create a makeup line and school. I really do hope that they expand and I think they will. As for them bashing MAC, I have never had any of the employees tell me any thing bad about MAC and I'm at a Scandalous chatting almost weekly!!

And also the packaging is cheap but I guess that's where they save their money. I had no idea this would be such a heated debate. Oh and I also wonder if that primer would help to keep the lids from getting stained? I'm going to ask around.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh and their brush set is like $80 but you get your makeup done free for a year and this has not been good for my business! All the young girls in HS and even girls in their 20s are doing this. I was going to do this sweet 15 party, like 3 or 4 girls and when I called to confirm she said that they were getting it done at Scandalous with the makeup brush set thing. I wanted to say, do you want to look like a clown? Nothing against them but I've never seen them do the natural look. I guess I'm just hating. But even my BF's sister wanted to buy the set to get her makeup done free and I do her makeup free! I talked her out of it. lol


----------



## newsoulgurl (Aug 31, 2008)

Attachment 6620

Attachment 6621


Hey I couldn't get any pics of the Scandalous Make up, but I have yanked a couple of pictures of Priscilla with the scandalous make up. (I hope they won't get angry at me for this)


The reason why they closed down the Scandalous Store at Montebello was because Zales bought that location out! Right now for what I know, at montebello they have opened a store downstairs by Macy's and they do have a kiosk as well. I haven't been to the store yet! 

MakeupMuffin, if you want to see a show you should go to the Scandalous in MOntebello on a saturday afternoon. They do draw a huge crowd and they look like they all stepped out a runway!

I heard that they will remodel their location at Stonewood and move it near the food court. the new location will be bigger and will have a backstage/studio theme and will have new fixtures and possibly even more products with guest make up artists. 

But let me stop giving these inside infos  before someone from this forum would think that I work for them!


----------



## widdershins (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you take any pictures of your Scandalous makeup, particularly the eyeshadows?


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Can you take any pictures of your Scandalous makeup, particularly the eyeshadows?_

 

Yes, I'm curious about this too.  

I have seen lots of pics of the makeup on people but I'd like to see some pics of the products themselves.  Thanks!


----------



## ZMontero (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupMuffin* 

 
_Oh and their brush set is like $80 but you get your makeup done free for a year and this has not been good for my business! All the young girls in HS and even girls in their 20s are doing this. I was going to do this sweet 15 party, like 3 or 4 girls and when I called to confirm she said that they were getting it done at Scandalous with the makeup brush set thing. I wanted to say, do you want to look like a clown? Nothing against them but I've never seen them do the natural look. I guess I'm just hating. But even my BF's sister wanted to buy the set to get her makeup done free and I do her makeup free! I talked her out of it. lol_

 
Well... today i asked a scandalous MUA to do a natural makeover for me... and surprisingly it was natural! 

this is a picture of my eye makeup with their eyeshadows. very pigmented but still natural.






this is a picture of my eye makeup that i did myself with the spiced chocolate quad. this is my definition of "natural eyemakeup"





so comparing the two, i say they're both pretty neutral. i like scandalous cosmetics very much. their foundation gives a lot of coverage. someone said that their lipgloss is like some lipgloss you can buy at a drug store, and that may be true. i'm not a big fan of their lipgloss. i'll stick to my nars lipgloss and mac lipglass. i'm still young to go bold with my eyemakeup (that's why i stick to neutral colors), but once i think i'm mature enough to pull off bold looks, i'll most def buy scandalous eyeshadows!


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish I could try some SCANDALOUS products.
I like Nyx, pretty harsh for someone to say something like that, I personally love their eyeliners and eye shadows. 

Mac (the actual cosmetics ) rock and I don't think they have much to worry about. Competition is great, but MAC has been around. I don't live in cali, and after reading the thread---if someone doesn't respond to an email but reads it- in my opinion that is rude. I would like to know where I can buy the SCANDALOUS cosmetics so that I can either spread the word or not say anything at all. However, I would at least like to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is my two cents in the matter.


----------



## Redz24 (Nov 9, 2008)

so do they have a website?


----------



## widdershins (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Redz24* 

 
_so do they have a website?_

 
Not that I can find--they only have myspace and a couple of creepy youtube videos. Here is one: YouTube - BEST MAKEOVER EVER SEEN! SCANDALOUS COSMETICS!!

The video quality is so sucky I dunno why they even put it up. 

Here's the other one: YouTube - DEAD BEAUTIFUL ( SCANDALOUS COSMETICS )


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 6, 2008)

Man, I wish they'd get a website :[
I'm really interested in trying their products.


----------



## ktforthewin (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Man, I wish they'd get a website :[
I'm really interested in trying their products._

 
me too! and just to clarify, im pretty damn sure at least one of their artists uses mac. not while working, obv, but they do own it and use it personally. not everything from mac is amazing, and i assume scandalous has their faults also. and it kinda pisses me off that people are knocking the brand because of the staining on the lid. some mac products stain, and if people dont know how to use a base properly, that is their own damn fault. and i havent even tried scandalous.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 10, 2008)

YouTube - THE BEST EYESHADOW PRIMER IN THE WORLD - SCANDALOUS COSMETICS

In that video she says that they will be selling on eBay soon.
I'm excited to see what they have to offer 8D


----------



## astronaut (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_YouTube - THE BEST EYESHADOW PRIMER IN THE WORLD - SCANDALOUS COSMETICS

In that video she says that they will be selling on eBay soon.
I'm excited to see what they have to offer 8D_

 
That primer looks good, and so does the shadow! It looks sooo shimmery.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_That primer looks good, and so does the shadow! It looks sooo shimmery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knowwww! I'm going crazy thinking about it. That youtubers makeup looks ridiculously good in all of her vids, and she's obviously a strict Scandalous user. I'm so excited to try out their products


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Dec 10, 2008)

This is nice and I love her MU. However, it looks like she didn't put on as much product w/ the other 2 (UDPP & MAC). Look at it again. 

I wish them the best of luck and I'll probably order something. However, cut all negativity out and let the product speak for itself.


----------



## glitterbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_YouTube - THE BEST EYESHADOW PRIMER IN THE WORLD - SCANDALOUS COSMETICS

In that video she says that they will be selling on eBay soon.
I'm excited to see what they have to offer 8D_

 
ok here goes my little opinion on this topic please don't throw things at me.
I've been to their kiosk at the Lynwood Market Place & to be honest I think their eyeshadows are not good at all. The only reason u need their thick white eyeshadow base is b/c their ES are sooo dry! IMO they are really hard to work with. They stain everything from ur skin-to ur brushes. They are bright, but not worth the trouble to use IMO. There are many way better quality products/brands out there that offer great pigmentation than this line. 
And it's funny to me that the girl on the video is the is always claiming how great & better her products are compared to others esp. MAC & she just so happens to be the owner of that makeup line, a little bias hmmm?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_This is nice and I love her MU. However, it looks like she didn't put on as much product w/ the other 2 (UDPP & MAC). Look at it again. 

I wish them the best of luck and I'll probably order something. However, cut all negativity out and let the product speak for itself._

 
  I noticed the same thing, as well as her re-applying the primers and shadow over the shadow already on her hand, probably in the same manner that she did her little slight of hand on camera. So, I dunno.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_  I noticed the same thing, as well as her re-applying the primers and shadow over the shadow already on her hand, probably in the same manner that she did her little slight of hand on camera. So, I dunno._

 


I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this as well.  I'm subscribed to her on YT but I think she should've used bases of the same texture and consistency, as well as colour.  Using a pure white base is of course going to make the colour come out more vibrant than if you were to use a glitter-loaded, beige cream shadow or the "translucent" product of the UDPP.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_  I noticed the same thing, as well as her re-applying the primers and shadow over the shadow already on her hand, probably in the same manner that she did her little slight of hand on camera. So, I dunno._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_This is nice and I love her MU. However, it looks like she didn't put on as much product w/ the other 2 (UDPP & MAC). Look at it again. 

I wish them the best of luck and I'll probably order something. However, cut all negativity out and let the product speak for itself._

 

I noticed about the reapplying too, and about how she didn't seem to put as much e/s on the other primers as she did on the Scandalous one. How scandalous?!?! Lousy pun, I know. The little conspiracy theorist in me wonders if she had to "redo the video" because she got just as much color payback with the other two (especially UDPP) and therefore, wouldn't prove how much better their primer is.

Either way, I'll probably buy a couple of products to feed my curiosity and go from there...


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 15, 2008)

The fact that I could still see the pink dot on the retake, shows how hard it may be to completely remove their eyeshadows. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_ Using a pure white base is of course going to make the colour come out more vibrant than if you were to use a glitter-loaded, beige cream shadow or the "translucent" product of the UDPP.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Exactly. I always thought UDPP was designed to support the longevity of the eyeshadow, not the vibrancy. 

I may consider purchasing their primer or try making it myself.


----------



## rt66chix (Dec 15, 2008)

I cant help but weigh in on this. Did anyone watch how she switched to a different finger when applying shadow to the MAC and UDPP swatches? It seemed like she loaded up the shadow for her own product line and then switched to a finger and dabbed lightly for the others. If a non-biased person were doing this test, they'd use a real brush and assure that they had the same buildup on product each time. 
I dont buy the hype, and the fact that her hand was already stained from the prior application is a concern for me, especially noting that she already had a primer on there which is supposed (in addition to amplifying color and wear time) be a neutral layer between the shadow and your actual delicate eye skin. Also, red dye is one of the more common skin allergens and I cant imagine what their red based shadows would do to someone who is allergic to red. 
Their negative methods just leave a bad taste in my mouth and it just cheapens the customer experience for me.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just get annoyed at how many Scandalous "promoters" like to pop up on other websites and a little on this site too.  It's obvious they work for the company (or own it) and are trying to act like they are just customers. If they said that they work for the company that would be fine, but most, if not all, don't say that.


----------



## widdershins (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_I just get annoyed at how many Scandalous "promoters" like to pop up on other websites and a little on this site too.  It's obvious they work for the company (or own it) and are trying to act like they are just customers. If they said that they work for the company that would be fine, but most, if not all, don't say that._

 
Yes! It seriously freaks me out  I wonder if they have a little army of people just reading websites for any mention of Scandalous. And why are they selling it on ebay? Wouldn't it be more professional to have a website devoted to just their cosmetics? (Not that ebay isn't professional! I love me some ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rt66chix (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_And why are they selling it on ebay? Wouldn't it be more professional to have a website devoted to just their cosmetics? (Not that ebay isn't professional! I love me some ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
They've got very little capital, as in $$$. Its a startup operation and that explains inconsistency in stock levels, not having an actual storefront or website, and guerrilla-style advertising (as in the balloons and bumper stickers and "promoters" on various websites
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I think one of their goons was trying to hunt down someone who knows how to make websites in an earlier post in this thread. As for the ebay thing, it takes practically no capital funds to open sell a product on ebay, whereas a real, operational website would require money to pay a programmer, designer, servers and storage, etc...not to mention that if you're a legit business, you have to have a business license and pay taxe$$.
The funny thing is, I wonder who's sitting there cooking up those batches of primer that are supposed to be the best thing on earth according to the earlier post.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well they finally got one item up on ebay:

Scandalous Shadow Base - eBay (item 170287757977 end time Dec-20-08 19:17:21 PST)

But that's the only item they are selling.

It's amusing that in her tags for her YouTube videos she has the word MAC in there so much, especially since this company seems to be so against MAC:

"mac  cosmetics  mac  scandalous  cosmetics  makeup  make  up  make-up  tutorial  haul  eyeshadows  eyeshadow  eye  shadow  blending  blend  foundation  powder  primer  base  shadow  base  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  lipgel  lipstick  lip  gel  eyebrow  brow  pigment  loose  powder  mac  mac  mac  MAC  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  eyeshadow  eyeshadow  eyeshadow"

lol!

And who reviews their OWN brush set?

YouTube - SCANDALOUS BRUSH SET REVIEWED BY PRISCILLA

Ok I'm done now.


----------



## rt66chix (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_It's amusing that in her tags for her YouTube videos she has the word MAC in there so much, especially since this company seems to be so against MAC:

"mac  cosmetics  mac  scandalous  cosmetics  makeup  make  up  make-up  tutorial  haul  eyeshadows  eyeshadow  eye  shadow  blending  blend  foundation  powder  primer  base  shadow  base  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  lipgel  lipstick  lip  gel  eyebrow  brow  pigment  loose  powder  mac  mac  mac  MAC  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  mac  eyeshadow  eyeshadow  eyeshadow"
_

 
TOTALLY noticed that on the youtube tags. you took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## .k. (Dec 16, 2008)

how do we know she owns the cosmetic line? Im just a wee bit curious to TRY it out...hmmm


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 16, 2008)

i guess noone will know until they try it out themselves!!!or maybe if we some other reviews from other reviews than we might can conclude something.


i like how pigmented her eyeshadows are that she put on her makeup videos.....i wouldnt mind trying some out....


----------



## pinkkvintage (Dec 17, 2008)

how random... ok i dont know if anyone sees my FOTDs but whenever i use a pink i always use this one pink that i never know the name of and its freakishly bright... well after seeing that video on the primer i now know that it IS a scandalous eyeshadow... and i gotta be honest it is BRIGHT like scary tranny fierce bright i love it... it is hard to blend without a primer but with it is AMAZING


and yes it does stain your lids


----------



## glitterbaby (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_how do we know she owns the cosmetic line? Im just a wee bit curious to TRY it out...hmmm_

 
i know this for a fact because i've met her(and she told me) & i have talked to other scandalous artists b4 at the kiosk where it was confirmed. and she also states it on her personal myspace profile.
so to me the fact that she does "tutorials" & Reviews on this cosmetic line on youtube as if she were any average consumer is so ridiculous. i mean why can't she be like" hi im the ceo of this new makeup line and i want to share my products with u."? i think that approach is more endearing and believable. instead she's trying to fool people. it all seems so shady.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitterbaby* 

 
_i know this for a fact because i've met her(and she told me) & i have talked to other scandalous artists b4 at the kiosk where it was confirmed. and she also states it on her personal myspace profile.
so to me the fact that she does "tutorials" & Reviews on this cosmetic line on youtube as if she were any average consumer is so ridiculous. i mean why can't she be like" hi im the ceo of this new makeup line and i want to share my products with u."? i think that approach is more endearing and believable. instead she's trying to fool people. it all seems so shady. 






_

 
I agree.
Hopefully they'll come to Las Vegas so I can try them.
But if I see one stain on my eyelid I'm not going to purchase anything else.
I don't need a hot pink stained eyelid when I'm trying to wear neutral colors.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitterbaby* 

 
_i know this for a fact because i've met her(and she told me) & i have talked to other scandalous artists b4 at the kiosk where it was confirmed. and she also states it on her personal myspace profile.
so to me the fact that she does "tutorials" & Reviews on this cosmetic line on youtube as if she were any average consumer is so ridiculous. i mean why can't she be like" hi im the ceo of this new makeup line and i want to share my products with u."? i think that approach is more endearing and believable. instead she's trying to fool people. it all seems so shady. 






_

 
I agree. I've subbed to her vids because I think they are so colorful, but if she's the owner she should state that. That's a bit silly, and makes me not trust the brand at all...shady stuff.


----------



## COBI (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_They've got very little capital, as in $$$. Its a startup operation and that explains inconsistency in stock levels, not having an actual storefront or website, and guerrilla-style advertising (as in the balloons and bumper stickers and "promoters" on various websites
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I think one of their goons was trying to hunt down someone who knows how to make websites in an earlier post in this thread. As for the ebay thing, it takes practically no capital funds to open sell a product on ebay, whereas a real, operational website would require money to pay a programmer, designer, servers and storage, etc...not to mention that if you're a legit business, you have to have a business license and pay taxe$$.
The funny thing is, I wonder who's sitting there cooking up those batches of primer that are supposed to be the best thing on earth according to the earlier post._

 
There are a lot of cheap alternatives to creating a retail webstore with paying a lot for a programmer, designer, server, storage, etc.

For example, both verizon and comcast include webspace and "website  wizards" with their regular monthly internet plans.  You can have a storefront website with carts/checkout/etc (or even just an informational website) setup in less than a day without a need for a designer, programmmer, server, etc.  And from my own research, there are many other independent ways to do this through other companies just as inexpensively.  In the end, it is possible that these alternatives will actually work out to cost less than paying the ebay fees.

Will it be as clean and polished looking as MACs? No, but it will IMHO give you more credibility and professionalism than selling solely on ebay.  

I am sorry, but (again IMHO) selling solely on ebay does to many "cheapen" your brand.

And the ebay listing does also direct you to the myspace and youtube spaces, but I agree every video should start with that disclosure.  It changes the potential bias when the "reviewer" telling you how much better the scandalous base is than MAC/UDPP is also the owner of Scandalous cosmetics.

As an aside, can anyone tell me how much the base costs when purchased at a kiosk?  I was also expecting that if the company was using ebay as a way to legitimately sell items, then they would just be listed at Buy It Now prices, not in auction format where people without access may end spending more than the normal retail cost.  I think if the company is willing (or trying) to sell these items to consumers for more than retail cost then it is another mark against them.  It is one thing to pay a regular ebayer more than retail, but for the company to do that is poor business to me.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I was also expecting that if the company was using ebay as a way to legitimately sell items, then they would just be listed at Buy It Now prices, not in auction format where people without access may end spending more than the normal retail cost. I think if the company is willing (or trying) to sell these items to consumers for more than retail cost then it is another mark against them. It is one thing to pay a regular ebayer more than retail, but for the company to do that is poor business to me._

 
i wholeheartedly agree with this!!
i was expecting to go to the ebay "auction" and have a Buy It Now with a high Quantity Available.  not a traditional auction that's already been bid up higher than what the retail price probably is.  it just seems weird to me...and this is already a viable business with three retail locations, right?  so they have to have some kind of business sense....i would think...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm, I'd still like to try out the products.
Even if their marketing is "shady" or whatever, the products look nice, and that's all that really matters to me.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_
And who reviews their OWN brush set?

YouTube - SCANDALOUS BRUSH SET REVIEWED BY PRISCILLA

Ok I'm done now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AND.... it's crown brushes in a better looking brush roll!  I have to stay I'm still interested in seeing some shadows, but the way things are unfolding does look kinda weird and shady.


----------



## COBI (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Hmm, I'd still like to try out the products.
Even if their marketing is "shady" or whatever, the products look nice, and that's all that really matters to me._

 
I want to try them out, also, but I'm not impressed by a company that will sell their products to consumers at inflated prices (by using the auction vs. buy it now feature.)  I personally find the idea of a company selling their own items above retail cost is a bit of a poor business practice (i.e. shady) to me as a consumer.  It just makes me think that you don't really want people to try your products and create repeat customers as much as you want to make a quick buck off anyone who is willing to pay more than retail.

I think if they had put the shadow base out on ebay as a buy it now at the regular retail price with several available, many people here on specktra would be buying it to try it out.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 17, 2008)

I wanted the eyeshadow primer, but it looks similar to the one sold at TKB trading, so I think I'll get those instead.











I'm not sure if they are exactly the same though since one has more product than the other.

I want to give Scandalous Cosmetics the benefit of the doubt and won't be overly skeptical. Pricilla doesn't seem like a very tech savvy person since she didn't even know that her computer had a webcam the whole time and she incorrectly uses the word "haul". So maybe she doesn't know how to list Buy it Now auctions?

 Quote:

  Scandalous Cosmetics is new to Ebay! we are currently selling our Shadow Base for $13.00 plus $3.00 for shipping&hdlg.We are having some difficulties trying to set it as fixed price.  
 
I just think she doesn't know what she's doing rather than being intentionally shady. She is a small business owner so I don't expect her to be as resourceful as a company owned by Estee Lauder.

I don't see anything wrong with her using MAC as a youtube tag either. Since Scandalous is a cosmetic company that has a similar style to MAC, it makes sense to try to attract consumers of MAC.

As for not coming out as the owner of the business... well, I don't know about that.


----------



## widdershins (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree. I was disappointed that the eyeshadow base was actually set up as an auction. There is no way that I'm paying more than the retail price for something I don't even know works. 

I really think she has some cute looks, though. I love the makeup in her brush video. 

The staining quality of the eyeshadows freaks me out, because I am paper-white to begin with and I can just imagine these huge splotches of color permanently on my eyelids, haha.


----------



## COBI (Dec 17, 2008)

You can't utilize buy it now (fixed pricing) until you have feedback... mystery solved.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I agree. I was disappointed that the eyeshadow base was actually set up as an auction. There is no way that I'm paying more than the retail price for something I don't even know works. 

I really think she has some cute looks, though. I love the makeup in her brush video. 

The staining quality of the eyeshadows freaks me out, because I am paper-white to begin with and I can just imaging these huge splotches of color permanently on my eyelids, haha._

 

im super white also... they dont perminatly stain your lids! ha ha its just a little bit but it comes right off and it isnt like some super bright color... just a light stain. i was thrown off by that too at first but i really love how bright it all is


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Hmm, I'd still like to try out the products.
Even if their marketing is "shady" or whatever, the products look nice, and that's all that really matters to me._

 

But I wonder what their products are made out of. Are their ingredients okay to use on the eyes and face?  Those are things I would wonder about regardless of what the products look like, you know?  There are no ingredient lists available for the primer and eyeshadows that I've found.  Anybody seen any? And triple pigmented sounds a little scary to me. Almost dangerous for the eye area.


----------



## COBI (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_Is there a reason why you keep posting long essay like replies?_

 
Is there a reason why you feel the need to judge the length of my responses?

I'm not sure why the length of my replies seem to offend you.  I have always thought that it is more credibile to actually support my opinions instead of just making a single, easily misconstrued statement.  

If it bothers you that much, just skip over them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No one says you have to read them.


----------



## amberw (Dec 17, 2008)

I like that pink eye shadow but I'm all the way over in SC haha and I'm not much for ordering stuff online. Soo I guess this effects me none, butttttt I do think its pretty sketch for her not to say she owns the company in the video.. hah very misleading. Theres no way to do a review on your on make-up brand and not be biased ha. just my opinion.


----------



## Ambonee (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_yes because its annoying. i bet no one read the ENTIRE thing. no one cares about your credibility when it is that long to read. atleast i know i dont. but yes i will continue to skip over your rambling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow. You are being incredibly rude. Why are you harassing Cobi? She's a very helpful member here and there was absolutely NO reason for you to be so rude to her.

And just so you know, I read the ENTIRE replies when she posts them, as I do whenever I find something helpful. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who does.  It's a shame you feel the need to be so mean for no apparent reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially during the holiday season.


----------



## miszjenny (Dec 18, 2008)

i agree... someone here is insecure.  haha


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 18, 2008)

who says we can't love both mac and scandalous? this makes me excited and i love mac, but i love make up in general and i am willing to try another great line if its comparable to mac...the more make up the better !!!


----------



## Renee (Dec 18, 2008)

I visited one of their kiosks in Montebello and although the girl was very nice, she bashed MAC throughout the entire conversation and sales pitch. I have no idea if she just assumed I wore MAC but I found it to be very unprofessional. She was rather young so I just attributed it to that. I am hopeful that if Scandalous plans to be a good cosmetic company that they will train their artists to praise their own product instead of bashing another in order to promote their own.


----------



## .k. (Dec 18, 2008)

well then im going to have to do some investigating..montebello is not too far from me...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I wanted the eyeshadow primer, but it looks similar to the one sold at TKB trading, so I think I'll get those instead.











I'm not sure if they are exactly the same though since one has more product than the other.
_

 
Yeah, I think that may be the same From TKB's website: Quote:

  The primer comes in a 20-gram matte black jar with a black rimmed lid.  It is pre-labled with the phrase "Eye Fix", directions for use, the ingredients list, the net weight (0.20 oz) and Made in the USA.  *There is no identifying company information, making it a good choice for private label.* 
 
According the the conversions I did, they're close to the same size as far as net weight.


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rudeness will not be tolerated on Specktra. Let's keep it respectful please.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Yeah, I think that may be the same From TKB's website: According the the conversions I did, they're close to the same size as far as net weight.
_

 
I guess you're right. So TKB = ~5.7 grams and Scandelous = 5 grams. For some reason I thought the scandalous was 3.5 grams in my head


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've heard of Scandalous cosmetics by Pricilla on Youtube. I'm subscribed to her and her makeup is amazing!


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Where do you find that eyeshadow base on the tkb trading website? Can someone link? I'm confused on that site...

Ah nm found it here Costs $9.50 there

Wow it looks exactly the same, lol. But it's made with vaseline and a bunch of wax. Hm, sounds like it could be kind of slippery? 
The ingredients include:  Petrolatum (vaseline), Beeswax, Ozokerite and Parafin waxes (mineral waxes), Cadelilla Wax (a plant based wax), the preservative Quarternium-18-Hectorite, and the film-forming ingredient Propylene Carbonate.  It also contains color additives.

I love how specktra always gets behind things, there's no fooling us!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm gonna pass on this brand. 
I look forward to reading reviews and seeing FOTDs with the shadows, though.


----------



## lara (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_Is there a reason why you keep posting long essay like replies?_

 
Oy vey.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I wanted the eyeshadow primer, but it looks similar to the one sold at TKB trading, so I think I'll get those instead._

 

i was wondering about this...
where and by whom is this makeup being manufactured? what are the ingredients? is it tested on animals, etc?? 

i have been wondering for a while if this is a genuine brand or just wholesale generic stuff relabeled under this brand name??


----------



## .k. (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitterbaby* 

 
_i know this for a fact because i've met her(and she told me) & i have talked to other scandalous artists b4 at the kiosk where it was confirmed. and she also states it on her personal myspace profile.
so to me the fact that she does "tutorials" & Reviews on this cosmetic line on youtube as if she were any average consumer is so ridiculous. i mean why can't she be like" hi im the ceo of this new makeup line and i want to share my products with u."? i think that approach is more endearing and believable. instead she's trying to fool people. it all seems so shady. 






_

 
wow thats pretty shady. also i noticed that im most of her videos shes keeps stating that ebay now carries the primer even thought nobody asked about it. but as of this moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont think i can convert so easily to another brand. haha i said "convert" im still curious and would like to try it out


----------



## astronaut (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_ also i noticed that im most of her videos shes keeps stating that ebay now carries the primer even thought nobody asked about it._

 
A lot of people asked about it in the comments. I think I did as well.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Where do you find that eyeshadow base on the tkb trading website? Can someone link? I'm confused on that site...

Ah nm found it here Costs $9.50 there

Wow it looks exactly the same, lol. But it's made with vaseline and a bunch of wax. Hm, sounds like it could be kind of slippery? 
The ingredients include:  Petrolatum (vaseline), Beeswax, Ozokerite and Parafin waxes (mineral waxes), Cadelilla Wax (a plant based wax), the preservative Quarternium-18-Hectorite, and the film-forming ingredient Propylene Carbonate.  It also contains color additives.

I love how specktra always gets behind things, there's no fooling us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Pricilla also stated that if you use too much of the Scandalous Primer, it can crease, so maybe that one is also waxy. I don't mind waxy though. The primer I used to use was the Herbal Eye Concealer/base from Too Faced and it was great. I went through two of them. The only reason why I stopped using it was because I wanted to follow the hype of UDPP.

I was actually thinking about getting the TKB trading primer already because Tao, iamgrape1119, uses it and says that it is very similar to the popular Paula Dorf primer. When I heard about Pricilla saying the the Scandalous primer was similar to the Paula Dorf as well, I figured they must all be similar then.


----------



## .k. (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_i was wondering about this...
where and by whom is this makeup being manufactured? what are the ingredients? is it tested on animals, etc?? 

i have been wondering for a while if this is a genuine brand or just wholesale generic stuff relabeled under this brand name??_

 
i was wondering the same thing! with the packaging and all it looks like it could be wholesale generic stuff...im just saying...


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 20, 2008)

i don't know, i was kind of curious about it myself and thought about going to check it out next time i'm down south but with the way they bash other companies, that's basically them criticizing what's on my face! the business practices alone kill the curiosity for me.   and that primer?  yeah, it doesn't look exclusive to their company anyway so how original can they possibly be?  the way their products are marketed even seems like it could be a makeup collection included with all the 'as seen on tv' stuff.

just the whole ethic they follow puts me off.  i think i'll stick to handing over my money to mac.  at least i know what i'm putting on my face and i'm not being fed a bunch of gimmicks to buy it.


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^ i agree, i am willing to try this company out and like i said before the more the merrier but i just don't understand why they have to bash mac? I mean it's like starting rivalery from the get-go and its totally unnecessary. Another thing  they're just starting off, though they have talented MUAs and so called amazing products, they're in no position to bash mac. Mac is a well respected company that has been around for a while, it's like beyonce dissing tina turner ! hahah horrible example. But just saying, that's the only thing im not really feeling, but even so i am willing to try them.


----------



## ktforthewin (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitterbaby* 

 
_i know this for a fact because i've met her(and she told me) & i have talked to other scandalous artists b4 at the kiosk where it was confirmed. and she also states it on her personal myspace profile.
so to me the fact that she does "tutorials" & Reviews on this cosmetic line on youtube as if she were any average consumer is so ridiculous. i mean why can't she be like" hi im the ceo of this new makeup line and i want to share my products with u."? i think that approach is more endearing and believable. instead she's trying to fool people. it all seems so shady. 






_

 
this i do totally agree with. i was under the impression, though, that it was 2 guys that owned it? at least from the academy myspace. but i did find it odd that she is a MUA for them yet preaches like shes just a consumer. semi fraudulent. and yeah, thats shady that the base is identical to the tkb base. but i do want to still try their shadows.


----------



## ktforthewin (Dec 23, 2008)

so she has a vid up using makeup forever and has another using ben nye... so she doesnt just use scandalous...


----------



## Wishie88 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi.
I have been intrigued with this company since first seeing her youtube.
I have been wanting to try it, just to see.
But I live in Canada, so my gaining access to it will be in like 20 yrs probably ha ha.

I am really put off by the advertising, I would think from a purely personal point of view, if you were to start a company with products comparable to MAC,
You wouldn't want to bad mouth MAC like that.
Especially because MAC has been around for years and is a pretty well established company. As well as being part of Estee Lauder.
I've been an avid user of MAC since I was 14, but I admit some of their products do fall short sometimes, I personally am not a fan of MAC's bases.
But I don't like when companies or people bash MAC, just because I partly love the message MAC stands for, as well as the constant regeneration of the products.

But using a White base, makes any eyeshadow stand out.
especially a bright white one.

I think generally, a really bright well pigmented color will stain, my Ben Nye Cherry Red stains all the time, as well as the gorgeous Azalea. 
I guess it does really depend on your base though.

The thing I don't understand is, if they are really established with a school and such, shouldn't they have a real website?
I mean some companies that don't even have the self hype that This one does have real websites.
As well as only ever having had one ebay listing? 
How long has this company been around?

This is just my opinion, I haven't gotten to experience the company other than whats on here, but It still seems a little strange to me.


----------



## mcguirestyles (Dec 26, 2008)

Well just to clarify things a bit. Most lines like Ben Nye, Kryolan, and Make Up Forever's highly pigmented shadows stain your lids; especially pinks, yellows, reds, and greens. Mac's shadows are nice but most of them are too frost toned and has too much shimmer and some of their matte colors stain also. If you are a makeup artist for the editorial side highly pigmented shadows are escentual to pick up on photo. Most of Mac's photos for their collections are shot in dark scenery and low lighting so they can show up on camera. They are very good for day to day wear but not for editorial purposes. I have ordered a few of the shadows from Illamasqua and Scandalous Cosmetics. They should be here next week. If you would like to see comparisons i'll be glad to show you. Mac vs Illamasqua and Mac vs Scandalous Cosmetics in low lighting and bright lighting.


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 27, 2008)

I noticed her youtube when she first starting doing them and I was like, pretty vibrant makeup but something was just off. Like why would you put MAC in your tags line then not use any mac products so I assumed she was hawking the product but in the wrong way.  

There are plenty of small companies that make money from word of mouth, (like Taylor made minerals, The she space that, use to NYX but they are big time now without even marketing all that much) or sending it to someone like Xsparkage to try out and promote but what she is doing is shady, I think, and off putting but the makeuplooks are pretty.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 27, 2008)

...Where do you even buy the eyeshadows at? All I see on eBay is the eyeshadow base...


----------



## Mzchio (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

I've seen a lot of youtube tutorials using scandalous cosmetics and read almost all threads on them. How come they don't have a website?  I like the bright colors, (ohh did I say that...I stay true to my former employer MAC) but I would love to try out the colors. I'm in San Diego, CA, anyone know where they sell them in my area?


----------



## Brittni (Dec 29, 2008)

"[FONT=arial,sans-serif]If you live in the LA area  
Montebello Mall, Stonewood Mall, Plaza Mexico. We will put all of  
our shadows on ebay soon.  
Live.love.makeup. 


[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*- scandalouscosmetics"*[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## MAC Doll (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, so I LOVE LOVE LOVE MAC. Thus my name MAC Doll. BUT I also believe in trying new things and forming your own opinions. I have been hearing the buzz about  Scandalous and I have to admitt that my interest is peaked. I'm going to Southern CA in June for the IMATS and plan on going to a Scandalous cosmetics stand while out there to get some products to try. I do have one question for those of you who have tried the line, do the shadows stain your eyes when the shadow primer is used as well? Perhaps the shadows were made to be used with the primer for a reason. Please let me know!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## NadiaD (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mcguirestyles* 

 
_ I have ordered a few of the shadows from Illamasqua and Scandalous Cosmetics. They should be here next week. If you would like to see comparisons i'll be glad to show you. Mac vs Illamasqua and Mac vs Scandalous Cosmetics in low lighting and bright lighting._

 
Oooh Id be very very interested in this - especially the Illamasqua Ive been tempted by this for a while and they have started showing up in magazines now.

Let me know if you do a comparison!

Thankyou!

Nadia xxx


----------



## daisyv316 (Dec 31, 2008)

So I've decided to give my two cents if anyone cares lol

This August out of curiosity I  bought a total of 6 eyeshadows and their primer. The first three I bought were colors to use for a pin up look, so yea very neutral. Then I bought three loose shadows, but again I got a deep bronze color, a medium tone bronze and a gold color. And I have to say that I was quite satisfied with the color payoff. I did take a look at their bright colors but they looked to glittery chunky so I passed.  I did wanted to post some color swatchs here  but for some reason, forgot about it. I also purchased one of their brushes, for $10. But I honestly could have paid $3 for the same brush at coastal scents or crown brushes, because they are the same! 
As, far as lid stains, I havent experience that, so I think it might just be bright colors. As many as you have said, I am also certain that priscilla IS the CREATOR, because, a great while ago at downey their MUA introduced me to her as being the creator of this line. So I said "cool!" But I didnt buy anything til this past summer. 

What I can say about their primer is, was a waste of money IMHO. As I told her on her youtube chanel, it still creases on me after a couple of hours. So for me it is not long lasting. I only used the traditional amount as if I were to use UDPP and primer pots from MAC. no more, no less. I also noticed that the MUA at SC did get a chunk of it to swatch on the back of their hands and got a chunk of their loose shadow over it. Just like pricilla did on her video. This primer is nothing special. I'll stick to UDPP and my  pots lol. Well this is it for me. Sorry for being too long, I tried to keep it short. 
The eyeshadows were $12 if i remember, and the primer was $13.


----------



## daisyv316 (Dec 31, 2008)

accidently post 2x


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wishie88* 

 
_The thing I don't understand is, if they are really established with a school and such, shouldn't they have a real website?_

 
I was thinking the same thing.
I know I wouldn't spend any money on a school thats only website is a MYSPACE.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Just an FYI, Pricilla re-did the primer swatch video.  She didn't edit or anything this time.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 7, 2009)

okay, I am hearing from an artist unaffiliated with any brand that Scandalous is the same product as Medusa's Makeup (Medusa's Make-Up bright mineral eyeshadow, pure pigment, all natural makeup), and that they're just labeled differently. Based on Scandalous' first shadow base video and the pics on medusa's site, I think she may be right. Can anyone with experience with both brands offer a second opinion? Hell, Medusa is cheaper and readily available online, so if this is true, I'll just go there instead


----------



## lipshock (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_okay, I am hearing from an artist unaffiliated with any brand that Scandalous is the same product as Medusa's Makeup (Medusa's Make-Up bright mineral eyeshadow, pure pigment, all natural makeup), and that they're just labeled differently. Based on Scandalous' first shadow base video and the pics on medusa's site, I think she may be right. Can anyone with experience with both brands offer a second opinion? Hell, Medusa is cheaper and readily available online, so if this is true, I'll just go there instead_

 


Looking at the eyeshadows, I believe you are onto something here, girl.


----------



## DiorLover (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes it is.  Scandalous=Medusa= Private Label.  This is not an uncommon practice and some of the MU lines we know and love are private label.  The difference is that Medusa has paid extra to have their cosmetics custom labeled and renamed, Scandalous has not.  

Same products.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DiorLover* 

 
_Yes it is. Scandalous=Medusa= Private Label. This is not an uncommon practice and some of the MU lines we know and love are private label. The difference is that Medusa has paid extra to have their cosmetics custom labeled and renamed, Scandalous has not. 

Same products._

 
thank you for confirming my suspicions!


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 9, 2009)

I just recieved the primer from my ebay order yesterday. They also sent me a free eyeshadow called gold digger too. I have dry skin and the primer is sort of to oily and waxy for me. Eyeshadows stick really well to it though. IMO it feels like halloween oil based makeup... It certainly does crease but the eyeshadow is amazing. True to its color and the eyeshadow is very soft. This base is alright but i think it is better than the UDPP. HTH some of you guys in deciding.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_okay, I am hearing from an artist unaffiliated with any brand that Scandalous is the same product as Medusa's Makeup (Medusa's Make-Up bright mineral eyeshadow, pure pigment, all natural makeup), and that they're just labeled differently. Based on Scandalous' first shadow base video and the pics on medusa's site, I think she may be right. Can anyone with experience with both brands offer a second opinion? Hell, Medusa is cheaper and readily available online, so if this is true, I'll just go there instead_

 
I was looking at their Myspace pictures of them promoting in Torrid before searching Specktra and read through all the drama, it popped into my head that it could be Medusa as well. Isn't that product sold at Hot Topic? Torrid is under Hot Topic, so I made that connection.

And the shadow she used for her primer/base video looks a hell of a lot like this:






I just think her (that youtube chick) shadow looks good/bright because she uses proper bases (white base makes anything pop) and has skills. I don't like NYX anymore but seen people work the hell of it and make it look good, even if all the products aren't so - I can only imagine Scandelous being sorta like that.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 10, 2009)

YouTube - So So Scandalous


----------



## user79 (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate when lines basically just rebrand cheaper brands - it should be illegal. LOL! Napoleon Perdis even does it with La Femme. Why pay more when you can get the same product for much less.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I hate when lines basically just rebrand cheaper brands - it should be illegal. LOL! Napoleon Perdis even does it with La Femme. Why pay more when you can get the same product for much less._

 
I hate that too. I didn't notice that scandalous was re branded until i received the primer in the mail. They just use cheap stickers to "repackage" as their own. I had no idea that napoleon perdis does that too...interesting


----------



## astronaut (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_I hate that too. I didn't notice that scandalous was re branded until i received the primer in the mail. They just use cheap stickers to "repackage" as their own. I had no idea that napoleon perdis does that too...interesting_

 
Could you take pics of the primer? I want to see how it compares to my TKB trading primer (which sucks IMO).


----------



## ladylynn (Jan 13, 2009)

i just picked up some of the shadows and the eye primer at the mall!! thisnis the # to call to order stuff so they told me 213-746-9100 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm nowhere near Cali, and I can't find a website for them other than their myspace page, which is sucky, by the way. Anyone know how to get a hold of someone there to see colors, prices and buy?_


----------



## ladylynn (Jan 13, 2009)

im a die hard MAC fan!!! and im open to trying out new lines! but i will never leave MAC!!!! it's just that sometimes u see diff colors that certin lines dont carry and thats what catches ur attention thats what did it for me with this new scandalous line. the bright shadows that mac dosnt carry!!! thats why i bought a mufe purple shadow, mac dosnt have one.


----------



## DiorLover (Jan 13, 2009)

The TKB and Scandalous primer are both the same one.

DL


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 13, 2009)

*This is a very informative thread*

I almost bought the primer on ebay but Im hearing it creases and its oily and waxy. Im still interested in the shadows though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow...I'm late the the party on all of this.  lol

That primer comparison vid is a joke.  

1. She rubbed off most of the shadestick and UDPP when she was supposedly "blending" them in and slathered on the Scandalous primer

2. As many have mentioned, you will get a much more vibrant colour when using a white base as opposed to a beige (shadestick) or mostly transparent base (UDPP).  She was comparing apples to oranges.  Try comparing the Scandalous base to a MAC Paint Stick in white or MAC CCB in Luna. 

3.  She put the Scandalous primer on top of the pink spot she already had on her hand.  That played a part in deepening the colour.

4.  She swabbed the shadow to apply on the Scandalous primer when she still had primer on her finger, thus allowing for more shadow to be picked up and then applied to the Scandalous primer spot.

5. She tapped on the shadow over the Scandalous primer, and rubbed the shadow on the other primers.  It also appeared that she used less pressure when applying to the MAC and UDPP.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

someone please enlighten me, but whats TKB? I saw Napoleon Perdis at Target and its really expensive for what you get IMO. some of the colors were pretty though. i'm all about cheaper routes lol.


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 13, 2009)

TKB Trading
Home Page


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

gracias babe


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 13, 2009)

de nada


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

I look at their unethical tactics and marketing and see it for what it is, youthful inexperience and hubris.  I am always suspicious of a company whose main tactic is to disparage their competitors.  If your product is a great product, it speaks for itself.  If one's product has a weakness, one may try to misdirect to draw attention away from its flaws.  Say, for example, by bashing others.  It just shows insecurity.

There are plenty of manufacturers out there who have product lines available for someone to come along and sell as their own.  A quick google of "cosmetic manufacturers" brought up this site: Eye shadow Manufacturers to North America.  I find it funny that they are touting the excellent qualities of their products, yet the reality is they probably didn't sit in an R&D lab and test, discuss and formulate their products.  They have those products most likely as a happenstance result of cost: They found a supplier who could give them the makeup at a price they could afford.  Where it came from, who knows?  Are they safe?  Probably?  Maybe?  They just don't instill any confidence.

They bash MAC, yet they emulate them?  For piss sakes, if MAC hadn't paved the way for bold makeup, Scandalous wouldn't even have a market.

Props to anyone who is trying to start their own business and make a name for themselves, but do it right.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

^^LMAO preach! i too was turned off by the MAC bashing. if your product is better, let the customer be the judge.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 13, 2009)

MAC_Whore, I seriously couldn't have said it any better myself.

I'm waiting for someone to a negative video review on the products . . and then everyone will be like, "You know what?  I didn't like blah blah blah blah either and I thought that the blah blah blah was blah blah blah blah blah."  Yadda, yadda.  Same old, same old.

Scandalous Cosmetics, to me, equals another makeup bandwagon that lacks originality and creativity.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

/\ Lipshock, you have had that avatar for awhile now and you know what?  I _still_ bust up every time I see it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_...





...._

 


Another thing to mention is that Scandalous is setting themselves up for a smackdown from the EL legal team by using MAC's logo.  Someday soon the EL lawyers will roll up in a black panel van and bitch slap them with a legal action.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_/\ Lipshock, you have had that avatar for awhile now and you know what?  I still bust up every time I see it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Girl, I am never changing that avi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jack with his Cher doll is EPIC.  EPIC, I tell you!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_/\ Lipshock, you have had that avatar for awhile now and you know what? I still bust up every time I see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too cause I seen that scene play out especially when he sits the doll at the table lol!


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 13, 2009)

I have to say, I'm amused after reading through this entire thread. I thought that I would add my thoughts on this company, based on what I've seen in person and heard from others.

First of all, I have visited their "store" a few times while I was in southern California. I did notice a lot of MAC bashing being tossed around in conversations between the MUA's and customers there. A lot of girls were asked what makeup brands they were wearing, only to have the MUA's respond by rolling their eyes or bashing the company when they're told that it is indeed MAC cosmetics. It goes from there. I do admit being excited about this makeup line from what I had seen online. However... Seeing them in person, I'm left completely unimpressed. The packaging looks very cheap as does the product inside. Though there is a big color payoff with their shadows, it looked like nothing more than other makeup I've seen being sold at Hot Topic (for half the price, I might add). Many of the eyeshadows had chunky glitter in them and looked, to say the least, cheap.

Now, I believe in letting the product speak for itself. If the company had shady marketing strategies but also had high quality products, I would most likely still be a customer. Since their products leave much to be desired, the shady practices just add to it. Having friends/employees/affiliated people troll various websites that mention the company and attacking people that don't praise it? Reviewing the product as if you're just a normal customer, despite being the owner of the company? Selling wholesale, overpriced makeup and tools? Thats right, I said it. It's shady. You can treat this as gossip or fact. I overheard a former employee of theirs let it slip (or maybe it was intentional? I'm unsure) that their makeup and Medusas are absolutely the same. Whether it be true or not, it doesn't help the growing suspicion that this company is simply slapping their logo onto wholesale makeup from other companies.

As far as the base goes... You've all seen the video the owner did. I don't need to go into detail about how that was also "rigged", since others have already pointed it out. Upon talking to a few people that have purchased the base, I was told generally the same thing. It creases like no other and it stays "wet", rather than absorbing into the skin and drying. Though it does make colors POP, any other pure white base will do just the same (for example, NYX jumbo eye pencils in milk). Don't even get me started on their brushes.

Let me just put it out there, that I'm being unbiased. I'm also not a "brainwashed MAC minion" as it was said in the beginning of this thread, considering I've only started using MAC about a month ago. There are so many other brands out there that carry high quality eyeshadows and products for less than Scandalous Cosmetics. If you're a fan of their products, thats great. However many others, including myself have found it to not be worth it. I just thought I'd share my opinion, since a lot of members here seem to be curious about their products. I know that everyone is always on the lookout for new, quality makeup lines to substitute for MAC. This one just happens to miss the mark.


----------



## babygirlmide (Jan 14, 2009)

YouTube - Scandalous Cosmetics : Pinkish Purple Eye Shadow Tutorial


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 14, 2009)

So for those of us who don't live in Cali or otherwise haven't had access to these products, now that the truth is out there, do you feel like http://www.bombombombomwooooo.com/ or what? because I do, and I'll just buy from Medusa next time I get a hankering for something wild.


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^

LOL! Damn you for that link! Now I have to keep a page open at work just for that button for people that come into my office!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^LMAOnade!


----------



## jackeetm (Jan 17, 2009)

I just read through this entire thread...glad I read all of this.  I am enlightened.  I've been watching all of the youtubers doing reviews and praising Scandalous...I still want to try it, but now I am a lot more informed.  Thank you all.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 17, 2009)

I just ordered 12 of the Medusa eyeshadow for $89. Its the same eyeshadows as Scandalous. On WETPAINTmakeupartist on youtube (subscribe, their amazing!), Lyllie says that the eyeshadows are exactly the same as medusas. I rather buy from medusa now that i know about scandalous' tactics.


----------



## ktforthewin (Jan 17, 2009)

i bought the scandalous primer, and though i do think it picks up color well, i just found out about scandalous and medusa's makeup being the same. kind of a letdown. but i believe the company that supplies both scandalous and medusa's is going to be at the midwest/america's beauty show here in chicago, so i shall see and let you know.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I have the primer too...and I am not impressed with it ...I do however want to try the shadows...

Now that I know they are Medusa ...I know where to buy them...hummm I thought they were something new


----------



## jackeetm (Jan 17, 2009)

I am disappointed to hear that the primer is nothing too exciting.  I am waiting for mine in the mail.  Last night I went to Medusa's website and also added them as a friend on myspace.  The products look the same as Scandalous...for sure.  Wow!  Oh well, it'll be nice to try the products out.


----------



## devin (Jan 18, 2009)

I did see that wetpaint makeup artist did say that medusa's makeup was the same as scandalous also. i didn't see a light blue color, which was the color i liked the most. what color would be considered equivalent to bright light blue from scandalous, if anyone knows?


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I did see that wetpaint makeup artist did say that medusa's makeup was the same as scandalous also. i didn't see a light blue color, which was the color i liked the most. what color would be considered equivalent to bright light blue from scandalous, if anyone knows?_

 
Ladyburd is supposedly the manufacturer for manic panic, medusa's makeup, and scandalous. So i'm pretty sure they make the bright light blue color. Here's the link LadyBurd® - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics I'm not sure if you can buy products on the site though... 

Aqua looks like a similar color LadyBurd® - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics


----------



## suzy_ (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_I just ordered 12 of the Medusa eyeshadow for $89. Its the same eyeshadows as Scandalous. On WETPAINTmakeupartist on youtube (subscribe, their amazing!), Lyllie says that the eyeshadows are exactly the same as medusas. I rather buy from medusa now that i know about scandalous' tactics._

 
which video does she say this in? im subbed to them, but i must have missed that one. i love their vids! (NVM! FOUND IT ON MY OWN.)

i agree... i rather buy from medusa also.


----------



## user79 (Jan 21, 2009)

If Scandalous is indeed Medusa's Makeup, I've heard reviews from a few people that their eyeshadows are super chalky and chunky glitter...meh!


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_If Scandalous is indeed Medusa's Makeup, I've heard reviews from a few people that their eyeshadows are super chalky and chunky glitter...meh!_

 
From what I've seen, it looks cheap
Anyway, I really dislike the whole way they're making their advertisement, so I won't buy any of their products, good or not.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_Ladyburd is supposedly the manufacturer for manic panic, medusa's makeup, and scandalous. So i'm pretty sure they make the bright light blue color. Here's the link LadyBurd - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics I'm not sure if you can buy products on the site though... 

Aqua looks like a similar color LadyBurd - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics_

 
Ah ha, I see. So it's this darn shadow base right here:
LadyBurd® - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics

Hmm Ladyburd seems to be the supplier for many online companies I see.


----------



## DiorLover (Jan 21, 2009)

The reason why these colors are super chalky and glittery is because it's meant to be used as a body paint.  That's why they are super pigmented.

LadyBurd® - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics

Again, there are many other lines that sell the exact same product for a cheaper price...you just gotta shop around.

HTH


----------



## MissResha (Jan 22, 2009)

sigh..

after all this drama...i think i'll just stick to MAC and Urban Decay LOL


----------



## jackeetm (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_sigh..

after all this drama...i think i'll just stick to MAC and Urban Decay LOL_

 
I agree with you. 

I used the Scandalous base today and it's terrible. It creased so badly and I've never had an issue with any other base.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jan 23, 2009)

On a youtuber's chanel me and priscella had the following to say:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

*makeupartistamateur*<-her
Woe woe woe. It's seems if though this has taken a life of its own. Yes, medusa makeup and manic panic cary about 7 eyeshadows that are VERY similar to ours. BUT WE CARY OVER 200 EYESHADOWS, LOOSE PIGMENTS, AND LOOSE MINERAL SHADOWS. Our shadow base is definitely not the same as the tkb one. It might be similar but I seen the pics and the container is slightly different, im not sure about the product it self but im pretty sure it's not the same.

*daisyv316* <-meThis is insane! at least medusa got back to you. These primer look exactly the same, but they wont admit it. I mean the "creator" of scandalous cosmetics make youtube videos to talk about her products, which is fine she wants to advertise her merchandise. However, she comes across as another beauty junkie making videos. Whats wrong with saying "this is my line so what do you think? I dont know the right words, but this smells fishy. 

HER<--
Hey, most people in l.a. know who I am. I have been on (television) univision channel 34 many times, I have many scandalous boutiques and a school in l.a. that anyone can find me working at. I never thought that scandalous nor I would become so nationally known, that is why I never had a formal introduction of my self. This is for the people that don't know who I am that probably don't live in the l.a. area,HI I AM PRISCILLA AND I AM ONE OF THE CO-FOUNDERS OF SCANDALOUS, and am very proud of it 

ME<--
I think it would be more formal if you told everybody not just me because I know already. And hey, I am a consumer of your line, but I am not a fan of your primer because well you know the reasons. The eyeshadows I have bought from you I can honestly say that I am satisfied with, I dont have a problem with that. However, the fact that you came across on youtube as another nameless make up guru is just shady. 

HER<--
DAISYV316, about the makeup, medusa makeup carries about 8 shadows that are very similar to ours, we cary over 200 eyeshadows which they definitely do NOT cary. Their base is completely different from ours. 

ME<--
I woudlnt know about this because I dont have any of medusa's make up or the base, so I can't compare. 

HER<--
Daisy v, there is nothing "fishy" going on. Your words really hurt me because you are doubting my passion, If you do not like scandalous cosmetics or my channel that is fine. But I think you are missing the point, the reason why we are doing scandalous is because we love, breath makeup. I would respect you more if you would rather focus on ART, concepts and ideas then trying to put these vicious innuendos about what I am trying to do. We are all artist & would rather talk about art then gossip. 

ME<--
Like I said, I dont doubt your make up line, but just how you portrayed yourself on youtube. I honestly did not like that. Perhaps because I knew who you were from the beginning. I thnk you should have been more honest and said, this is my make up line, I did this, it looks like this, try it! This might not have been your intentions, but this is how many of us saw it. 

HER<--This is where she removes her comment for some unknown reason
daisyv316, The reason why i started doing YOUTUBE was because some of my MYSPACE FRIENDS were asking me to do a tourtorial on my brows. so i did. like i said before, i never knew that my page would be watched nationally. i never said i wasn't one of the co-founders, when people would ask me i would always say yes, i honestly thought people knew, i didn't want people to think that i was 
snobbing  them or bragging i'm not "shady", or diseveing. 

After that other youtubers join in the discussion.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, this thing is blowing up because she is being exposed and she has this other followers that are going to every channel that gets that shadow primer and write comments when they don't like the base, like "oh wow, you must have really oily lids or it didn't crease on me must be you.  For example, Daisy do you recognize the same yt names on your comments.


sweetieliezel (2 days ago)  
yeah its true im not satisfied w/ the scandalous it creases on me.thats why before i put scandalous base i make sure i put UDPP 1st.i prefer udpp,lemon aid,shisheido & paintpot didnt crease on me.

Marissa1217 
Hi Liezel...I will definately do one base underneath and this one on top. I still love the color payoff with this base. too bad for me I have oily eyelids.

MY2HAZELEYEZ
WOW..r u serious? well maybe becuase you have oily lids, well i havent had that problem so i guess im good, right before scandalous i never wore a base, i didnt even know i had to, to make the colors more intense. but now i know with the scandalous base its helping ..did you see my pink and white tut i had my shadow on for 10 hrs and the last two pics are the results, it looks like if i just put it on ok pues thanks for sharing its your honest opinion and thats what counts

Marissa1217 
Hwy Mama...Yeah Unfortunatly it didnt work for me. I wanted it to work really bad! The color pay off is gorgeous. What I will do is probably use one of the other bases underneath and this one on top. That may work.
Thanks for the comment.

MY2HAZELEYEZ 
you know i just saw a video as well and shes going to do that as well wear the udpp on the bottom let me know well theres no point of me doing it right jeje thanks again


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 23, 2009)

I've noticed that this MY2HAZELEYEZ person is seriously jocking lots of vids that have unfavorable things abt Scandalous... like shes either a drone or a plant to stand in Priscilla's defense.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_  I've noticed that this MY2HAZELEYEZ person is seriously jocking lots of vids that have unfavorable things abt Scandalous... like shes either a drone or a plant to stand in Priscilla's defense._

 
Yep. She was on this video in the comments giving this girl grief. I cannot wait until someone who is really big (lots of subscribers) that will tell the truth about this madness.

YouTube - Manic Panic, Scandalous Cosmetics and Medusa's Makeup Eyeshadow Paints


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, another reason NOT to buy from them


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 23, 2009)

So, this is supposedly the same stuff as Scandalous too: Bitch Slap! Cosmetics


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ohhh lord. this is like Attack of the Clones.


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 23, 2009)

YouTube - Star Wars Alpacas


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_So, this is supposedly the same stuff as Scandalous too:_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Bitch Slap! Cosmetics_

 

Yeah, I was looking at their site yesterday, and between their site, the myspace, and their fledgling youtube channel (that just posted a vid yesterday but I can't remember the username); what I've gleaned is that the common denominator is really just gifted artists. It should be obvious that it doesn't matter if we get these products in our hands, because in the wrong hands, the potential to look either blah or a hot mess is still there.

I'm confident that all 4 of these brands (Scandalous, Manic Panic, Medusa's, and Bitch Slap) are all the same, it's just that some of them are offering products that the others arent, but with a significant enough overlap that we all have a choice in whom we'd like to patronize. 

I'm turned off by Priscilla's (Scandalous) smoke and mirrors approach to touting the line, and lack of general business savvy, especially in the age of e-retailing. She keeps yammering about how she's about the art, etc, and I think that's great, BUT, you're running a business here. If you wanna be about the art, get someone with solid business acumen to advise you, and help you expand properly. It's possible to be the face, heart and soul of a company while handling business. Clearly she has trouble with that. Plus, duh,  I ain't calling no hotline to buy stuff sight unseen. Get a clue and a website, homes!

Manic Panic has been around for I dunno how long,  but I'd forgotten that they did cosmetics, so I don't mind grabbing a few items form them.

Medusa's seems to be the most cost effective and has the most things ready to go online, although I'd like to see more potted shadows that arent glittery.

Bitch Slap is another cute fledgling, but their online stock is pretty limited, and more expensive then Medusa's.

These are the things at the top of my mind, and the criteria I'll use to make my choice when I decide to try these products. I'm just glad we've been able to come to some sort of resolution.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Yeah, this thing is blowing up because she is being exposed and she has this other followers that are going to every channel that gets that shadow primer and write comments when they don't like the base, like "oh wow, you must have really oily lids or it didn't crease on me must be you. For example, Daisy do you recognize the same yt names on your comments.


sweetieliezel (2 days ago) 
yeah its true im not satisfied w/ the scandalous it creases on me.thats why before i put scandalous base i make sure i put UDPP 1st.i prefer udpp,lemon aid,shisheido & paintpot didnt crease on me.

Marissa1217 
Hi Liezel...I will definately do one base underneath and this one on top. I still love the color payoff with this base. too bad for me I have oily eyelids.

MY2HAZELEYEZ
WOW..r u serious? well maybe becuase you have oily lids, well i havent had that problem so i guess im good, right before scandalous i never wore a base, i didnt even know i had to, to make the colors more intense. but now i know with the scandalous base its helping ..did you see my pink and white tut i had my shadow on for 10 hrs and the last two pics are the results, it looks like if i just put it on ok pues thanks for sharing its your honest opinion and thats what counts

Marissa1217 
Hwy Mama...Yeah Unfortunatly it didnt work for me. I wanted it to work really bad! The color pay off is gorgeous. What I will do is probably use one of the other bases underneath and this one on top. That may work.
Thanks for the comment.

MY2HAZELEYEZ 
you know i just saw a video as well and shes going to do that as well wear the udpp on the bottom let me know well theres no point of me doing it right jeje thanks again_

 

There have been several people that have the same experience about the primer, but I recognize MY2HAZELEYEZ as somebody else said, priscilla's defender.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_YouTube - Star Wars Alpacas_

 

i seriously wish you could see how hard im laughing!!!!!!! geeez this is fucking hilarious on so many levels!!


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know.  Maybe they might have more pigmentation but I think they have a MAJOR flaw.  There is no way they are going to become a serious competition to MAC, simply because of the name.  The name I'm sorry to say is just lame.  For example: First time you heard someone say "OMG, scandalous cosmetics is great".  You probably though sounds kinda cheap.  No?  Maybe I'm just being a snob but that name just makes it sound cheap and makes me think of some low brand cosmetic company.  It's more suited to compete with NYX, Prestige, etc....

After going through the thread looks like they buy their stuff from some supplier that sells their products to other companies as well.  Comparable to MAC?  Yea, ok.  LOL   
Well, I was considering just trying them out but after reading all this, I'll stay away.  That's way too much shady for me.  Anyway, the whole thing is sad because I really like that girl tuts.  But making it look like she's just some customer reviewing that line is just wrong.  

FYI:  I'm so tired of people stating how UDPP is not all that great when it comes to making color pops, blah blah blah.  Hello?  It's a beige base that blends with your skin. Use some common sense.  Colored bases such as white, red, black, etc.... is obviously going to make the color pop more.  Also, the main function of UDPP is to smooth out your eyelid surface for better and longer application.  Which it does.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh man, I hope I can get my hands on Scandalous one of these days. It totally looks like MAC and they have a makeup school too! I did a search on google and saw the myspace and myspaces of the creator and some artists. I must say this cosmetic line is FIERCE just from what I see. I have a strong feeling this company is going to grow. 

Look what I found:






OUCH! 

As much as I love MAC, I'm open for any competition. Hey, if it's better, why not._

 

I'm sorry but that totally turned me off from them.  To slam another company so openly is extremely unprofessional.  It's something any respectable company knows about.  Again, I might be biased but that NAME drives me crazy.  If they had a better name I would be more inclined towards them and even then seeing something like an out right attack on a possible competitor would irk me. The fact that their sales people openly slam Mac is rude and disgraceful.  I have no respect for a company that focuses on attacking other brands as a way of promotion rather then focusing on just promoting their product with positive means.


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 23, 2009)

When I first heard the name I first thought of Funkdoobiest and that this was definitely some CA brand. I never thought it was a high end brand, and especially not after their ad tactics.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^you're hilarious LMAO


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 24, 2009)

well i did! the song from "Mi vida loca", "Scandalous". even though now i think it was someone else. sickness. damn my mental jukebox!


----------



## macnoob85 (Jan 24, 2009)

Removed my user.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_
FYI:  I'm so tired of people stating how UDPP is not all that great when it comes to making color pops, blah blah blah.  Hello?  It's a beige base that blend with your skin. Use some common sense.  Colored base such as white, red, black, etc.... is obviously going to make the color pop more.  Also, the main function of UDPP is to smooth out your eyelid surface for better and longer application.  Which it does._

 
DIT-to the motha effin'-TO
Dude, that's my biggest peeve on MU boards...
People saying UDPP doesn't make the colors pop. I'm like, it has no color - it's pretty transparent - how can a transparent primer help make colors pop?

Anyways. Haha.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_DIT-to the motha effin'-TO
Dude, that's my biggest peeve on MU boards...
People saying UDPP doesn't make the colors pop. I'm like, it has no color - it's pretty transparent - how can a transparent primer help make colors pop?

Anyways. Haha._

 
Well, even though it's transparent, I still find that it makes colours pop. I would never wear  eyeshadow without TFSI, but UDPP comes second.


----------



## red (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, I'll stick to MacPro's CCB in White, very little fall out, high vibrancy of colour. Sometimes the tried and true works best, and we can take that to the bank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And we know Mac ... these guys .. oh well, they come and go, but Mac's still here ... maybe there's a reason :0)


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Well, even though it's transparent, I still find that it makes colours pop. I would never wear  eyeshadow without TFSI, but UDPP comes second._

 
Of course. It's one of few primers I wear and love - but compared to any white base, it doesn't make the colors be more vibrant like so.


----------



## babygirlmide (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_When I first heard the name I first thought of Funkdoobiest and that this was definitely some CA brand. I never thought it was a high end brand, and especially not after their ad tactics._

 
haha
what there doing is very scandalous


----------



## pheonix phire (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_ On WETPAINTmakeupartist on youtube (subscribe, their amazing!), Lyllie says that the eyeshadows are exactly the same as medusas._

 
i dont ever recall lyllie saying that..do you remeber which video it was?

since my brithday is coming up in march..and i wont have to spend my own money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am gonna ask my bf to get the scandouls shadows..and my sister to get the 12 medusa shadows.and report back to you guys in detail about my findings..i cant do vids anymore but i will use pix and words. i'll see if its
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or


----------



## red (Jan 25, 2009)

let's not forget out roots ladies. Just to prove a point, I did this, it's not serious, not even well blended. I used Mac Pro's CCB in White, and Mac pigments Light Blue & Royal Blue and the white matte. I applied some of the Royal Blue over the Penultimate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyhow


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_i dont ever recall lyllie saying that..do you remeber which video it was?

since my brithday is coming up in march..and i wont have to spend my own money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am gonna ask my bf to get the scandouls shadows..and my sister to get the 12 medusa shadows.and report back to you guys in detail about my findings..i cant do vids anymore but i will use pix and words. i'll see if its
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She said it in her FAQS wet paint video. I think it was part 2 of the 3 she has.

Well i just recieved the 12 shadows from medusa and made swatches. There not what i really expected. they are too glittery. The chunks of glitter are really big and all the shadows have this silver and goldish glitter in them. The only color i think is worth getting is the electric pink one. Ill be posting up pics later.


----------



## pheonix phire (Jan 26, 2009)

just a tiny udate about SC..  

*side note* i thought she was very nice about getting bacl to me..and it was only in a matter of hours..didnt take her long at all..which  gave her mad pointers in my book cuz it seems like she actually cared about wht i as a postental customer had to say.**

anyway just thought i would pass it along. i love her vids..amd she seems nice in them..i am reserving my opion comepletly until i see how the customer service is..i cant really say one thing or another about her as a person since i dont know her personally..so i will keep my judgemnts based soley on the product once i place my order..
*
about scandalous cosmetics prouduct line... *

hi Priscilla..i think its great that you're introducing your line to us youtubers..but if i can make a suggestion..i know your a new company just starting out..and that right now people can only call the line to place an order..i am fine with that..but i think you should really do a video showing the shadows and paints..if you have a lot of them do a series of videos..tell us the name of them, give us a shadow description, tell us how much the shadow weighs, tell us about potential allergic reactions ( like red dye), tell us the price, the cost of shipping, 
for example of your company makes 200 shadows right now..you can maybe do 10shadows per video and do a 20 video series. the point is..you keep raving about how great these shadows are but you dont really seem to be marketing them well. and i am speaking to you strictly from a consumers point of view..i personally would LOVE to try these shadows..i am always on the look out for affordable highly pigmented shadows..and if this is that line i wuld love to get the word out..but i can't suggest a a line that i have NO info about. so please for the 6TH TIME..can you do a video about all the shadows and thier prices so i can order some for my birthday.

and by the way..i did call the number you gave and requested info and i am expecting some answers in return..otherwise that's just bad business. and that can only harm the reputation of your company in the future


*Re: about scandalous cosmetics prouduct line...* 

I understand your frustration, and I thank you for your interest in scandalous cosmetics. And for taking the time to write me this message. I too thought of the same idea a few weeks ago of putting a "series" of vids to show the products properly, but I have invested my time other wise, scandalous cosmetics has a NEW WEBSITE, ILOVESCANDALOUS.COM. this is very exciting for us. Everyone will be able to see all our products and order them shortly. 

Thanks for your time once again and patience and to be honest I never expected this kind of national recognition, so I'm sorry it took a month of waiting for this site. 

live.love.makeup.
-priscilla


----------



## pheonix phire (Jan 26, 2009)

fftop: 
but why dose it say i just arrived even though i been a memener fo rthe last 3 years? is it becasue i usually lurk and hardly post?


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_





fftop: 
but why dose it say i just arrived even though i been a memener fo rthe last 3 years? is it becasue *i usually lurk and hardly post?*_

 
Short answer: yes.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Short answer: yes._

 
Lara, I heart you. You're always so sassy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 26, 2009)

Meh. I'd totally try out a couple of colors but I would avoid the glitter bombs like the plague. If they are all like that then no, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, at least we know that she is working on starting a website.


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 26, 2009)

Nvrmind...I'll stick to brands i am used to ....I was willing to try out this brand, but it's just too much shadiness going on. Had they have been humble and not be contentious towards other makeup companies, it would of been fine. But they are full of themselves, and their make up isn't one of a kind...forget it. I bet u MAC cosmetics doesn't even know about this company, too busy with other things lol.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 27, 2009)

I just posted some swatches for medusas e/s here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...7/#post1473617


----------



## astronaut (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_I just posted some swatches for medusas e/s here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...7/#post1473617_

 
I don't think they look all that bad! Was that without a base?


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_YouTube - Star Wars Alpacas_

 
LOL! This seriously made my day, thank you.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I don't think they look all that bad! Was that without a base?_

 
It was with the scandalous aka tkb primer base. I mean i actually tried a look with some colors today and loved it. the glitter isnt as appalling as i thought because it buffs away after blending. But i'd say that the electric pink is a glittery dupe of MUFE 26 but way more brighter ..and stains less. I'll try to do a look and post pics..hopefully.


----------



## devin (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_It was with the scandalous aka tkb primer base. I mean i actually tried a look with some colors today and loved it. the glitter isnt as appalling as i thought because it buffs away after blending. But i'd say that the electric pink is a glittery dupe of MUFE 26 but way more brighter ..and stains less. I'll try to do a look and post pics..hopefully._

 
The shadows look good. Thanks for the swatches. I will probaby order a few from the new bitch slap, because they have the bright light blue I want and there are few more colors I want to order from there.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 27, 2009)

^ If you get the bright light blue can you do a swatch and tell me how it is? I also want that color too.


----------



## devin (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_^ If you get the bright light blue can you do a swatch and tell me how it is? I also want that color too._

 

Will do!


----------



## jmoore8018 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the reviews. I saw this chich on you tube and I really thought she was an ametueur...fooled me! But I'll be in LA for the Makeup Show in March and I wanna snag some of these up of the shadows cuz I can't find them on Ebay..I wonder if they're comparable to Lime Crime makeup??


----------



## DiorLover (Feb 2, 2009)

I came across this on a youtube page:


These are the websites where you can find the "TRIPLE PIGMENTED" "PAINT" collection.

Medusa's Make-Up bright mineral eyeshadow, pure pigment, all natural makeup
go to "eyeshadow"

Cliche Cosmetics
got to "HD palletes"

Bitch Slap! Cosmetics
go to "eyeshadow and bronzer" then scroll all the way down

Tish & Snooky's MANIC PANIC NYC
go to "products" then go to "glitter powder shadow"

Ruby Cosmetics
go to "Pro-line" 

HTH


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2009)

i cant believe i reaD this whole thread in like a whole hour. very entertaining


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 14, 2009)

*i actually purchased their LIGHT BASE b/c of all the great reviews on youtube. and MAY I SAY, WOW!  a little DOES go a loooong looooong way; its like a thick paint almost. $14 USD well spent i have to say. i highly recommend, it makes my e/s POP so much more than any other bases i've used (i.e. MAC-PAINT, MAC-LUNA, MAC-PAINT POTS, NYX JUMBO PENCILS, URBAN DECAY, REVLON CREME SHADOWS)*


----------



## vintageortacky (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, SO I read this entire thread, and I don't know what to say that has not already been said. It's pretty plain to see that Scandalous makeup, is kind of a scam. WTF, "triple Pigmented"? What is that supposed to even mean? I have some medusa's makeup (two eye shadows 9 or 10 eye dusts) and they don't seem "tripple pigmented" Just well pigmented. Ripping off MAC's logo, and insulting them, yet imulating them, and riding on their name (like the tagging on the YT channel): Really Lame. Prisscilla stating in her videos "this is a haul of BLAH BLAH BLAH" Honestly, it seems like she was trying to mislead people into thinking she was just a consumer. I <3 all the members here at specktra for getting to the bottom of this. This "scandal" was an interesting read.. (pun intended)


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

It pissed me off, I'm just not even going to go there.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 16, 2009)

I read on another makeup forum that Scandalous used to be in actual stores inside the mall but they didn't get as much attention as they had hoped for so they moved it to kiosks. It just seems like they downgraded by doing that but whatever works for them. I usually get annoyed of the people that work at the kiosks because they try to stop you and talk to you even when you're on a cell phone! I don't think they are like that though. My friend said their makeup is very highly pigmented but they don't do very much advertising and it's very hard to reach them. I've seen their site and it's not very informative and if you try to reach them through myspace, they don't respond. Seems like they aren't doing their best at getting their names and products out there. Their products are not easy to get. I only know of a few malls here in CA that sells Scandalous cosmetics.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I'm still not that put off by Scandalous. I know not to use their base for sure. I'm over creamy bases after trying the one from TKB trading lol. Just too much effort to perfect for my lazy butt. I know I can't get anything directly from Ladyburd, I think, so I don't mind that much with Scandalous being a middle person. Medusa is cheaper, which sounds great to me, but Scandalous supposedly has a wider selection. Either way, I definitely know I am not ever going to purchase from Bitch Slap cosmetics. What kind of freaking name is that for a brand/company? How degrading.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Wow. You are being incredibly rude. Why are you harassing Cobi? She's a very helpful member here and there was absolutely NO reason for you to be so rude to her.

And just so you know, I read the ENTIRE replies when she posts them, as I do whenever I find something helpful. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who does.  It's a shame you feel the need to be so mean for no apparent reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially during the holiday season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I read them all too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and rude ppl are soo un-cool, as for the whole Scandalous Cosmetics topic, I live in Whittier Ca, Im close to all their locations, the Downey one is always full of girls from Downey HS, or girls getting their make up done for their quinceanera so I've never even stopped by to that one, and the one in Montebello, I dont care for cus it too is always packed, and they have a Threading "studio" this location but im faithful to my threading studio in cerritos so I have never tried it, and the third location in Lynwood's Plaza Mexico, I went one day after school, and I was interested in their eye shadows but the sales guy was not even paying attention to me and he was the only person that the kiosk, all he did was ask me if I have ever used Scandalous and I said no, and he was like oh ok, I was like ok buddy are you not interested in my buying your makeup?!!...I guess he wasn't, right?, but I have been hearing their shadow base is sick, so I want to try it really bad, but as for the company itself, to me it seems they are trying to look alot like MAC employees since they wear nothing but black, I mean yeah its cool, that they have their rules and regulations for their work clothing, but I think all black is MAC's thing, but hey thats just my lil ol opinion


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2009)

All black is a standard thing for just about every make-up company that doesn't have an actual uniform.


----------



## COBI (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I read on another makeup forum that Scandalous used to be in actual stores inside the mall but they didn't get as much attention as they had hoped for so they moved it to kiosks. It just seems like they downgraded by doing that but whatever works for them. I usually get annoyed of the people that work at the kiosks because they try to stop you and talk to you even when you're on a cell phone! I don't think they are like that though. My friend said their makeup is very highly pigmented but they don't do very much advertising and it's very hard to reach them. I've seen their site and it's not very informative and if you try to reach them through myspace, they don't respond. Seems like they aren't doing their best at getting their names and products out there. Their products are not easy to get. I only know of a few malls here in CA that sells Scandalous cosmetics._

 
For a start-up, a kiosk is the more economical way to get mall space than a full storefront.  I don't know if that reason they switched or not, but I would find it hard to believe that money/cost wasn't a factor.  Of course, you don't want to market "we could barely pay the rent, so we got a kiosk", so you'd spin into "your choice" to move out into the mall.

I am going to guess that controversial stunts like having "corpses" laying around with signs that beauty kills did not go over well with mall management.  I know I wouldn't be impressed by that.  Not because I'd be uncomfortable with the concept, but because I think it is an inappropriate venue for such a display.  And from a management (as in the mall's) POV, unhappy/uncomfortable/unimpressed shoppers results in lower sales.

I agree that black clothing, in and of itself, is not necessarily indicative of copying MAC as it is not an uncommon practice.  However, I would think if you were trying to separate yourself from MAC and their image, then you would maybe develop a signature color and/or style that wasn't all black.  Something that said "Look at us! We *are* different."


----------



## milamonster (Feb 18, 2009)

im dissappointed because i received this in the mail today. i read the review BEFORE people statrted talking about the creasing. 
so...now what to do? i dont want it to go to waste lol. (this will be the last thing i buy from them)
did it work for you guys when u used udpp first?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I definitely know I am not ever going to purchase from Bitch Slap cosmetics. What kind of freaking name is that for a brand/company? How degrading._

 

lmao seriously!
the creators obviusly didn't think that one through.
what's next?
Donkey Punch Cosmetics
ChokeABitch Makeup


----------



## Renee (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lmao seriously!
the creators obviusly didn't think that one through.
what's next?
Donkey Punch Cosmetics
ChokeABitch Makeup_

 
This made me laugh out loud! Absolutely Hilarious!


----------



## enigmatic (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lmao seriously!
ChokeABitch Makeup_

 
brb copyrighting.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_brb copyrighting._


----------



## lipshock (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lmao seriously!
the creators obviusly didn't think that one through.
what's next?
Donkey Punch Cosmetics
*ChokeABitch Makeup*_

 







You are too funny.

Glad to see I'm not the only one that was peeved at that name choice.  Definitely is not marketable nor professional, IMHO.


----------



## -KT- (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_For a start-up, a kiosk is the more economical way to get mall space than a full storefront.  I don't know if that reason they switched or not, but I would find it hard to believe that money/cost wasn't a factor.  Of course, you don't want to market "we could barely pay the rent, so we got a kiosk", so you'd spin into "your choice" to move out into the mall.
_

 
Yeah, theres no freaking way, everyone I know avoids Kiosks like the plague. Pushy sales people and no room to comfortably look at the makeup without someone breathing down your neck.Thats why I avoid the Urban Decay counter at Valley Fair "no I don't want you to attack me with a makeover."


----------



## ladylynn (Feb 26, 2009)

i spent 14 bucks for nothing and plus drove 1hr and about 15min. to go get this crap!!!! i used it for about 1 wk with diffrent brand of shadows mac, etc and all it did was crease crease crease!!!!!!!!!! WTF it does not WORK!!!!! i packed it on blend it on with my brushes fingers and nothing made a diff for my eyelids!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not only did i buy the base i also bought 5 shadows ill give my opinion on that later when i try them Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_im dissappointed because i received this in the mail today. i read the review BEFORE people statrted talking about the creasing. 
so...now what to do? i dont want it to go to waste lol. (this will be the last thing i buy from them)
did it work for you guys when u used udpp first?_


----------



## ladylynn (Feb 26, 2009)

oh and no it still did not work when i used the udpp first!!! im going backto UDPP and i also just got too face shadow insurance!!!! let me share the response i got from miss scandalous her self when i wrote to her " Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladylynn* 

 
_i spent 14 bucks for nothing and plus drove 1hr and about 15min. to go get this crap!!!! i used it for about 1 wk with diffrent brand of shadows mac, etc and all it did  crease crease crease!!!!!!!!!! WTF it does not WORK!!!!! i packed it on blend it on with my brushes fingers and nothing made a diff for my eyelids!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not only did i buy the base i also bought 5 shadows ill give my opinion on that later when i try them_


----------



## ladylynn (Feb 26, 2009)

this is her respond to an email i sent her in regards to her shadow base " Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladylynn* 

 
_oh and no it still did not work when i used the udpp first!!! im going backto UDPP and i also just got too face shadow insurance!!!! let me share the response i got from miss scandalous her self when i wrote hey, i just got your message that sucks so bad! i never have a problem with the shadow base, i do about 15 makeovers a week, on clients with all different skin types and never once had a problem. i would hate for you to have to be dis-satisfied with this product. i recommend putting a small amount and patting your shadow on. if it still happens, the you could probably put ur udpp underneath this base so you wont have the creasing and sill have the magnet power so your shadow can come out vibrant. let me know what you think. 

-priscilla".to her "_


----------



## ladylynn (Feb 26, 2009)

hey, i just got your message that sucks so bad! i never have a problem with the shadow base, i do about 15 makeovers a week, on clients with all different skin types and never once had a problem. i would hate for you to have to be dis-satisfied with this product. i recommend putting a small amount and patting your shadow on. if it still happens, the you could probably put ur udpp underneath this base so you wont have the creasing and sill have the magnet power so your shadow can come out vibrant. let me know what you think. 

-priscilla.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladylynn* 

 
_hey, i just got your message that sucks so bad! i never have a problem with the shadow base, i do about 15 makeovers a week, on clients with all different skin types and never once had a problem. i would hate for you to have to be dis-satisfied with this product. i recommend putting a small amount and patting your shadow on. if it still happens, the you could probably put ur udpp underneath this base so you wont have the creasing and sill have the magnet power so your shadow can come out vibrant. let me know what you think. 

-priscilla._

 
Man, fuck all that. Ain't nobody doing all that damn work to get what's supposed to be a primer to do it's job... GTFOOHWTBS.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lmao seriously!
the creators obviusly didn't think that one through.
what's next?
Donkey Punch Cosmetics
ChokeABitch Makeup_

 

this seriously made my damn day. i needed that laugh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Man, fuck all that. Ain't nobody doing all that damn work to get what's supposed to be a primer to do it's job... GTFOOHWTBS._

 

and then there's this comment. too much comedy in here!


----------



## carandru (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ ditto






But, on a side note, I have some bitch-slap cosmetics products and they are pretty good.  I can't say I like the name, but I never really let that bother me. It seems like most of the companies that sells these "triple pigmented" e/s have jacked up names.  Really, why would you name your makeup line Medusa?  Last time I checked, she was a hideous lady w/ snakes for hair. Not the idea I would want to pop into my head for makeup, but whateves, the line still sells just fine. 
Bitch-slap is the cheapest of these "paint" lines if you are looking for these products.  That was the only determining factor for me. Well, that and shipping is a dollar per item.  I'll probably purchase a few more items b/c I still want all of those paint wheels, lol.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 27, 2009)

Damnit.

I really just want to order those Paint Wheels directly from Lady Burd myself and cut out the B.S. and middle man.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Damnit.

I really just want to order those Paint Wheels directly from Lady Burd myself and cut out the B.S. and middle man._

 
My sentiments exactly...


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

I ordered the base on e-bay after seeing her review on You tube . I have been trying to get it to work for about a month using different methods , and it creases every time ! Don't buy , it is a waste of money if you want your eyeshadow to last !


----------



## macnoob85 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nevermind my post.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ Oh please, so what if you made a comparison video and linked to the manufacturer's website? It does give them some visibility and could possible attract new clients to them if these 3 companies used their facilities to create new products...

I agree that it's bs - that letter that was sent to you... I read it and couldn't believe that a real company would release it as such... Horribly constructed... You're perfectly right to leave your channel as it is.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 5, 2009)

As if it wasn't before, it's now a free for all, guys!


??FOREVER GLAMOROUS COSMETICS?? | MySpace.com


Official website in development, but the prices are cheaper.... I imagine that the turnaround time is longer, though.


----------



## carandru (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ lol, I got that friend invite yesterday too!  I was like really... I too can have my own line?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^LMAO! But I guess it's possible!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait wait hold up. Now I don't have a Myspace, so I dunno how it works, but ppl buy stuff from off there?


----------



## carandru (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Well normally I would say no...and I would probably also advise against it since you don't really have a formal system for complaints should something go wrong.

But, this chick definitely is "selling" through myspace.  She said send her a messge w/ the products you want......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  She'll bill you through paypal though so maybe you can use them to get a refund if something is shady.


I'm cracking up b/c in the makeup groups on myspace, someone is blasting that chick for selling the paint wheels as well...calling them imitation Bitch-slap, saying bitch-slap sold it first and that their paintwheel is better.  Lol, like its not the same product.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ Ah haha!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL.

This is getting kind of ridiculous.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep it coming!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder how Miss Priscilla feels about being exposed the way she did.  I still can't believe how she claimed to have come up with oh-so-original line from scratch.  LMAO!  I have to send love the Specktra and YouTube detectives because you all seriously blew it up, in a good way.  =D


----------



## makeupisdivine (Mar 6, 2009)

Please dont get me wrong.. but im really disappointed.  I to be honest was never really into Scandalous..and i am not a die hard MAC fan, but everytime i went near one of the carts in the mall, i was really turned off.. I mean yes its pigmented but I thought being a new (at least i thought) brand that it would be one of those things where they were starting from the ground up and they put alot into (not just finding and teaching people how to do good makeup).. well long story short and i may be ........................ but i was disappointed when i found out they just buy it wholesale from a manufacturer (the same that alot of other small ''new'' businesses are buying them from and just slap a label on it and its their brand new totally different from the others makeup line....idk... maybe its just me and yeah its cheaper than mac and maybe im just venting because i found out another ''new'' makeup artist that started her own company buys from the same place and she made her line sound like it was actually her own and not a label... (currently regretting my latest cosmetic purchase)


----------



## makeupisdivine (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_^^ lol, I got that friend invite yesterday too! I was like really... I too can have my own line?_

 

Thank ..i am not the only who is laughing at this.. they all buy from the same place.. You should buy it take off the sticker and put your on..why not.. it seems to be the fad now a days..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lmao seriously!
the creators obviusly didn't think that one through.
what's next?
Donkey Punch Cosmetics
ChokeABitch Makeup_

 
Sweet, Donkey Punch cosmetics!  lol  I would buy something just for a laugh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladylynn* 

 
_hey, i just got your message that sucks so bad! i never have a problem with the shadow base, i do about 15 makeovers a week, on clients with all different skin types and never once had a problem. i would hate for you to have to be dis-satisfied with this product. i recommend putting a small amount and patting your shadow on. if it still happens, the you could probably put ur udpp underneath this base so you wont have the creasing and sill have the magnet power so your shadow can come out vibrant. let me know what you think. 

-priscilla._

 
Hmmm....your primer needs a primer?  WTF?  Does she realize how ridiculous that is?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macnoob85* 

 
_......

"To eyeXluvXmakeup

 This is regards this video we have had several complains from these cosmetic lines you have links to on this video. The Lady Burd link needs to be removed we don't sell to the public what so ever only to business.We are a manufacture but we don't sell to the public we sell in massive amounts.So this link needs to be removed at once or further actions will be taken.I will contact You Tube I was given a number of people doing this and I will get to it thanks.

                                                                                      Sincerely, 
                                                                                                        Paul Fuerguson"......_

 
Grrr.  "Paul" mad.  "Paul" write mad letter.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_As if it wasn't before, it's now a free for all, guys!


??FOREVER GLAMOROUS COSMETICS?? | MySpace.com
..._







Hmmm, selling your own cosmetics with MAC and other promo pics on your site.  Not wise.  EL has lots of lawyers.  LOTS.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty sure these e/s are the same

http://jennissemakeup.com/index.php?...16&Itemi  d=17


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Pretty sure these e/s are the same

Jennisse Make-Up - Glam Couture Cosmetics_

 
The owner is on here I think. I think it's funny how she had a video using Scandalous now she's a competitor using the same supplier. Tee hee.


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2009)

omfg this is too funny.

I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and "create" my own makeup line, lol.

They're all the same!!!


----------



## Lapis (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Man, fuck all that. Ain't nobody doing all that damn work to get what's supposed to be a primer to do it's job... GTFOOHWTBS._

 





this made me spew wine out my nose!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 8, 2009)

omg, this is just too, too much.

How many new cosmetic lines have cropped up now?

Ya'll better watch out!

I'm coming out with mine soon.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 8, 2009)

Good news, ladies and gents.  My cat has decided to start his own line!  He says that his primer doesn't crease.  You don't even have to prime his primer with UDPP!   

Here's his first promo pic: 



I told him he should go with a more supportive message, but he insists on complete creative control.  

P to the S : Watch for his You Tube channel in the near future.  He does great tuts.

(pic from icanhascheezburger.com)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Good news, ladies and gents. My cat has decided to start his own line! He says that his primer doesn't crease. You don't even have to prime his primer with UDPP! 

Here's his first promo pic: 


 
I told him he should go with a more supportive message, but he insists on complete creative control. 

P to the S : Watch for his You Tube channel in the near future. He does great tuts.

(pic from icanhascheezburger.com)_

 
What's the line called?* Beat That Pussy Up Cosmetics?*


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow. do these owners really think we will not figure out that its all the same crap!? i dont see the point of this at all.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_wow. do these owners really think we will not figure out that its all the same crap!? i dont see the point of this at all._

 


Apparently.

I swear they think we were born yesterday with the rain fall.  

But the people at LADY BURD must be happy....


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_But the people at LADY BURD must be happy....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha for realz.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2009)

macnoob85, it's great that you aren't backing down. That message was pathetic. It had poor grammer and not to mention that there is no wrong doing in pointing out a manufacturer. If Lady Bird wanted to be this secret private supplier, they wouldn't have a freaking website. Something about this looks very shady. I reckon that it could be someone who is a distributor of their cosmetics not liking the fact that the supplier has become public knowledge. Posing as someone you are not and representing another company... now that sounds illegal. I think Lady Burd should be aware that someone is posing as "Paul Fuerguson" using crappy grammar. So is Lady Burd run by a bunch of uneducated bumpkins? I smell lawsuit! Duhrama!


----------



## COBI (Mar 9, 2009)

Where are all the people who were supporting Scandalous so strongly now?

I am even more shocked now at how aggressive (and even arrogant) their marketing was when it turns out to be just another private label on an easily available line (based on how many people are selling the same lines with their own private label).  

I thought at least based on the tactics that Scandalous was a true start-up makeup company or at least I had given them the benefit of the doubt on that and not just reselling someone else's products.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Where are all the people who were supporting Scandalous so strongly now?_

 
ugh i know, this has just been so fishy from the beginning, i would never buy anything from them, their products might be ok but i don't like the way they've done things, bashing another brand and then copy them blatantly??? bah, b*llshit


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet baby Jesus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:spec  ktrarocks:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE you ladies! And while I am workin' the flattery I would like to introduce you to MY exclusive new line...

*I-Sell-This-Shiz-so-I-Can-Buy-More-MAC Cosmetics**​ 
We are a small private line similar to many others. _Very similar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ We do not offer unique shades or exclusive products. We DO, however, use plenty of MAC in our You Tube tutorials (Thanks to your generous patronage!). You might be asking yourself, "Doesn't that seem shady perhaps even misleading?" How right, dear potential customer, you are! Our customers are always right and you will not find any statement from us claiming otherwise. In fact our base needs a base, our shadows need pre-staining for max color payoff, and our supplier's lawyer needs both legal advice and a working spell-checking feature for his computer. Please excuse these "growing pains" while our company is expanding at an unprecedented pace in a few mall kiosks and a dozen or so auctions on eBay. While our products are definitely not ours, your money will be soon enough and that makes you our top priority!​ 
*Note: Prices may vary. In fact they will most assuredly vary, as our products are only available for purchase at auctions. Some restrictions may apply, namely, you may only be able to wear one of our shadows due to our OUTRAGEOUS pigmentation they may permanently stain your lids. We look at that as a gift-with-purchase. Enjoy!​


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Mar 9, 2009)

P.S.  I must say that the above post is just a joke AND is in no way meant to be taken seriously as a relevant criticism.  Honestly, I would be really flattered if my tutorials were noticed enough that someone wanted me to have my own line of cosmetics.  I think it would be hard to resist and we don't even know if they are told their same products are sold by other lines.  I would not have known without some digging and you guys.  Really the major thing these lines have in common, is not the product, but the exceptional talent being used to showcase them.  I know when I saw these tutorials I went egg roll and wanted ALL the products.  But that's the catch, its the application of the product and not the actual product that is unique and outstanding.  I just wanted to give these artists a huge shout out because, save the whole product origin debate, I have learned so much about color combos and blending that its pushed me to practice new techniques.  I could not be more interested in their tutorials no matter what brand/line/etc. they are using.


----------



## User38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupisdivine* 

 
_Please dont get me wrong.. but im really disappointed. I to be honest was never really into Scandalous..and i am not a die hard MAC fan, but everytime i went near one of the carts in the mall, i was really turned off.. I mean yes its pigmented but I thought being a new (at least i thought) brand that it would be one of those things where they were starting from the ground up and they put alot into (not just finding and teaching people how to do good makeup).. well long story short and i may be ........................ but i was disappointed when i found out they just buy it wholesale from a manufacturer (the same that alot of other small ''new'' businesses are buying them from and just slap a label on it and its their brand new totally different from the others makeup line....idk... maybe its just me and yeah its cheaper than mac and maybe im just venting because i found out another ''new'' makeup artist that started her own company buys from the same place and she made her line sound like it was actually her own and not a label... (currently regretting my latest cosmetic purchase)_

 







 Regretfully many many cosmetic lines are produced by a few manufacturers who "case" the different products for different names -- you would be surprised.  Makeup is an art to many, but a huge business to all


----------



## User38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh man, I hope I can get my hands on Scandalous one of these days. It totally looks like MAC and they have a makeup school too! I did a search on google and saw the myspace and myspaces of the creator and some artists. I must say this cosmetic line is FIERCE just from what I see. I have a strong feeling this company is going to grow. 

Look what I found:






OUCH! 

As much as I love MAC, I'm open for any competition. Hey, if it's better, why not._

 





 I heard the same of several brands, including NYX when they came out marketing.. It is very hard to beat a name brand which has a cult following.  Don't know what their financial backing is, but remember MAC's mom is Estee Lauder.. so the pockets are quite deep, regardless of the recession


----------



## Penn (Mar 10, 2009)

I just finished watching makeupartistamateur's review on make up bases and it upsets me because I feel like she's deceiving a lot of her viewers. I also came across other people's comment's about how the base creases and in the video she usually compares the eyeshadow's brightness. Obviously their base is going to have a brighter result if it's white. I've also read in another comment [in a review video from months ago] where she responded to a viewer saying she was going to do another video comparing the base to mac's white chromaline and she just posted a new review video today with the same bases as the previous video.
She's a very talented artist, which is why I have subscribed to her channel in the first place but I'm just so turned off by her pushing her products on her viewers who are probably unaware of what is really going on. It's almost like watching an infomercial. I understand that it's life and everyone needs to make a living but it bothers me that people would use their talents to deceive other people. Viewers probably watch these video's and probably get excited thinking there's a new, could be HG item they could try, when really it's not the product but the artist themselve's that are good and they know it and use it to their advantage. 
This is just my opinion.


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 10, 2009)

I just purchased their eyeshadow base on Saturday and it arrived yesterday. I will give it a go and see how the "eyeshadow magnet" lives up to its name. So, I will be posting pictures of it and you guys can see for yourselves. 
Also, I saw that Priscilla does tutorials on  youtube, like me, I saw she uses a white shadow, anyone know where I can get a good eyeshadow. I have MAC Gesso, Ben Nye's, NYX, smashbox, and a costal scents, I'm not getting a good payoff and texture from it.


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to laugh at the fact that she uploaded the same exact video again, KNOWING that it was shady and unfair. I still stand 100% by my original post about Scandalous Cosmetics. It's ridiculous.


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 10, 2009)

P.S. LOL @ Suggesting to wear UDPP underneath it, when she claims she doesn't like it at all. Anyone else find it a bit hilarious that they're so anti-Mac, yet the artists have and use their products?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread has totally made me LOL hard.

What a shady chick!!!

So, whats the word on Ladyburd then? Do they have good quality products?

Im staying the hell away from* SCAM*-dalous!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_.....* SCAM*-dalous!!!_

 
That is hilarious

Speaking of hilarious, the below quote from priscilla makes me laugh:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_......to be honest I never expected this kind of national recognition..... 

live.love.makeup.
-priscilla_

 
Yeah, it's kind of like you cured cancer.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness... You all go HARD man!!! I'm never bad mouthing MAC. 

But honestly this whole thread, while really informative is extremely hilarious. My sides are hurting so bad right now...


----------



## carandru (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ so true. Lmao.

O, and in case anyone is wondering about the paint wheels... I got mine in yesterday.  They are definitely super glittery but pretty fun.  I would honestly never do an entire eye look using just a paint wheel due to all that glitter.  I'm going to use them on someone today and see if the glitter just gets every damn where.





I'll try and post swatches a little later if anyone is interested b/c this glitter really shows up.


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was wondering why she re-uploaded that review again when a lot of people pointed out how fraudulent it was...

That whole marketing strategy is so sketchy...I remember in the beginning when people didn't know anything about Scandalous, she would make videos about "Hauls" like she was just a regular customer of the line...then it came out that she was actually the person behind the products and now she's all open about it.

I like some of her looks but I don't think I'd ever try out the cosmetics, they look cheap, and like chunky glitter-central.


----------



## susannef (Mar 13, 2009)

This line and Priscilla just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I was wondering why she re-uploaded that review again when a lot of people pointed out how fraudulent it was..._

 
I think she just edited it to add the website to her video because there wasn't a website at the time she uploaded the first video.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Mar 13, 2009)

Just putting this up for consideration
YouTube - THE BEST SHADOW BASE PT. 2 - SCANDALOUS COSMETICS SHADOW BASE


----------



## susannef (Mar 14, 2009)

Why does she say that she is doing a "second haul" on the eyeshadow base?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 14, 2009)

Its so sketchy that she used to pretend to just be a consumer and then she was all "oh I own the company". How shady!!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susannef* 

 
_Why does she say that she is doing a "second haul" on the eyeshadow base? _

 
I mentioned the misuse of the haul in the comments of several of her videos, and of course, they got deleted.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_^^ so true. Lmao.

O, and in case anyone is wondering about the paint wheels... I got mine in yesterday. They are definitely super glittery but pretty fun. I would honestly never do an entire eye look using just a paint wheel due to all that glitter. I'm going to use them on someone today and see if the glitter just gets every damn where.





I'll try and post swatches a little later if anyone is interested b/c this glitter really shows up._

 
Are those paintwheels by Scandalous? Cus I first saw them from Kathy the founder of "Bitchslap Cosmetics" wow! You ladies here are GOOD! 

I've noticed that all of the sudden everyone is getting their own line! WTF?? haha I want my own line! 

I saw that panaceas(?) is getting her own line too, and she is a sweet girl, very dedicated to You tube, but she's not an artist, I honestly don't care, but Im just saying Im noticing a lot just makeup enthusiast are getting lines rather than makeup artist who would know more about textures, pigmentations and such. 

Oh well! 

if anyone has tried bitchslap or scandalous, what's your take on them?

I saw pricillas brow tutorial and she mentioned that it was a "no name" brow pencil... um yeah it has a name.. spiked by MAC! lol


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susannef* 

 
_Why does she say that she is doing a "second haul" on the eyeshadow base? _

 
She clearly doesn't understand the meaning of the word.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_...
I've noticed that all of the sudden everyone is getting their own line! WTF?? haha I want my own line! 

I saw that panaceas(?) is getting her own line too, and she is a sweet girl, very dedicated to You tube, but she's not an artist, I honestly don't care, but Im just saying Im noticing a lot just makeup enthusiast are getting lines rather than makeup artist who would know more about textures, pigmentations and such. 

Oh well! 
..._

 
It shouldn't qualify as your own line....it's like going to the grocery store buying cookies and trying to sell them at a bake sale as home made. If it's YOUR line, you start from scratch....you decide what ingredients are going into your products, you work one on one with the manufacturer NOT buy from some wholesale warehouse and then put your "label" on it....you did not "create" the product you just designed the label....end rant.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_It shouldn't qualify as your own line....it's like going to the grocery store buying cookies and trying to sell them at a bake sale as home made. If it's YOUR line, you start from scratch....you decide what ingredients are going into your products, you work one on one with the manufacturer NOT buy from some wholesale warehouse and then put your "label" on it....you did not "create" the product you just designed the label....end rant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I know that, I was trying to joke saying I want to have a cosmetic line! lol No thanks I'll stick to my current employer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously if I ever wanted to go into a business such as cosmetics, I would do it from the bottom up. I mean its RIDICULOUS how everyone and their mom's have makeup lines now. Its like.. really?? pffffttt...

And some of these lines are retailing almost at same price as MAC. At least w/ MAC I get my pro discoutn. These lines don't offer such discounts. They are very consumer oriented, which is ok, but don't compare to MAC because its completly different.

MAC is a line that started from the pro's to the pro's yeah, some things have changed, but it still has you know Pro oriented items, and these lines that bash MAC don't come close in quality and stuff.

haha Ok end rant on my side too


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_Just putting this up for consideration
YouTube - THE BEST SHADOW BASE PT. 2 - SCANDALOUS COSMETICS SHADOW BASE_

 
I don't understand the "haul" comment either.  I think she just got confused.

When you compare an emollient, creamy, white base (Scandalous) to a beige and a skintone dry base, you will get different results.  That's common sense.  If you want a true comparison, compare that Scandalous base to MAC's Luna CCB or Fascinating Eye kohl.  

Like the first video, she picked up the shadow on her finger (before she applied it to her Scandalous base) when she already had primer on her finger.  It will pick up more shadow and thus have more to deposit on the Scandalous base.   Another note: How hard is she actually pressing into that Ben Nye shadow before she applies it to the UDPP and the Shadestick?  On video, you really can't tell.

Again, like the first video, she pressed the shadow into to the Scandalous base and appeared to rub it into the other bases.  I say "appears", because most of it occurs out of the shot.  You can't really see it.  Kind of sketchy.

Here's another issue.  She is using this "test" to show how much colour it packs on and a lot of people are using that "test" as a measure to show that it doesn't crease.  Two different things.  Emollient/creamy bases (like CCBs and this Scandalous primer) will pick up colour better, but they are also the ones that tend to crease.  Sure, if you put a thin amount of emollient base and pack on the shadow, it will eliminate creasing for some, but for others, it just won't work.  

Personally, I don't wish to pack it on like she has in her video.  Her eye makeup, while OK for some, is way too heavy for my personal tastes when applying to my face.

For me, based on what has been uncovered in this thread, her credibility is shot at this point.  Any further "comparisons" are pretty much an act in my book and would fail to sway me.


----------



## user79 (Mar 15, 2009)

There's been several other Youtube reviews of regular customers and they all said it creased horribly after mere hours and that it was a waste of money. It may make the shadow appear brighter, but that says nothing about longevity. 

Longevity of wear and no creasing > brightness of color imo


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Keep it coming!





_

 
oh no you didn't lol 


I think it's cool that people want to start their own lines, but I personally would want to be part of creating the actual product inside. I mean that's the only thing that's going to set you a part from the rest. I guess starting out this is the way to go, but eventually everyone will catch on.


----------



## COBI (Mar 15, 2009)

After all of these posts about the cream base, I bought Ben Nye Cream Foundation in White and it is HEAVEN!  And only $9!

Works fantastic and no creasing (on me anyway.)  Will post swatches this evening.

EDIT
From left to right: 
color on top of UDPP
color on bare skin
color on Ben Nye Cream Foundation (in white)
color on top of Ben Nye Cream Foundation in white which is on top of UDPP

Of interest: the colors over UDPP were HARD to wash off.  The one with the color directly on the UDPP was the hardest to clean, followed by UDPP+Ben Nye.  Leading me to believe that for the best color "POP" and duration, the combo is the best choice.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 15, 2009)

I randomly found this cosmetic line. . . ANOTHER line with products made by Lady Burd.  LOL.

Welcome to Doll Me Up Cosmetics (home)


----------



## Post Modern (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Ah ha, I see. So it's this darn shadow base right here:
LadyBurd - Exclusive Private Label Cosmetics

Hmm Ladyburd seems to be the supplier for many online companies I see._

 
Even though this is my first post , I have to say you guys are right on with all this investigating on scandalous. I've bought the eyeshadows and they look just like medusas except cheaper looking. i've got the primer and it looks like the one on the ladyburd website also have gotten a sealant for eyeshadow and if you look for it on the ladyburd website it's the exact one , no kidding!!!
right on.


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 16, 2009)

We can say trash about the makeup line, but there's no doubt this girl knows how to market the line. She has a few hundred eating out of the palm of her hand and due to the viral marketing scheme, it'll most likely grow even bigger. Seriously, do you see Avon ladies doing fashion shows, working on z-list celebs, and do some TV work? As shady as this is, she's getting out there somehow, and she's bringing this line with her. 

PS. When she mentioned about her "dev team" formulating new eyeshadows, it made me want to choke baby jesus. Yeah, her credit card is definitely working hard.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Its so sketchy that she used to pretend to just be a consumer and then she was all "oh I own the company". How shady!!!!_

 
How does someone so dang young looking start their own makeup company? I mean, she just bought a ton of it, slapped a name on it, and started pimping it out??


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 16, 2009)

So, I'm curious. How does ordering private label makeup work? I see that everyone and their mothers has decided to order the same stuff and create their own line. (I'm still copyrighting choke a bitch cosmetics, js) I'm just wondering how it works, since a lot of people seem to be doing it now.


----------



## Willa (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Excuse my Inner Crazy Artist Rant.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think these "Scandalous" "BitchSlap" and "Medusa" creators should feel ashamed of themselves. Where do you get off putting your name and face to a line you didn't even create yourself? ..._

 
Exactly!
I can't remember on what site I saw this, but the girl on her front page was thanking all her family members for their support and such... like she won an award. Come on, you didnt even create those products, calm down!

I bet she didnt tell her family either that she didnt create it...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_How does someone so dang young looking start their own makeup company? I mean, she just bought a ton of it, slapped a name on it, and started pimping it out??_

 
It's very easy to slap together the skeleton of a cosmetic business:

1. Order a small amount of product /stock to start
2. Order a small amount of stickers with your company name on them to slap on said product
3. Lease a kiosk at the mall or sell them online
4. Have you and someone else man the kiosk
5. Marketing (apparently this means making free You Tube vids and slapping anti-MAC stickers on balloons - Not too costly)

Starting a makeup business would be relatively inexpensive when it's half-assed.  The biggest expense of the items listed above would be the lease on the kiosk (they may require a full lease up front) or creating the website (if you don't sell on ebay or some hosting site).  

Here's the million dollar question if you start a business: Is it being done properly?  

+ Do you have trademarks?  
+ Are you keeping your books and paying your taxes accordingly?  
+ Are you insured?  What if an employee hurths themselves?  What if someone sues you over your product?   
+ Are you spending time and money to train your employees?
+ What if an employee sues you over working conditions?
+ Is your business licensed?  
+ Do you have a good lawyer on retainer?  
+ Do you need a website?  
+ What do you do if your supplier goes belly up?  How do you get your same colours in that same packaging? 
+ Where is your supplier getting their stock from (country of origin)?  What assurance do you have from them as to the safety of their product?  If a customer is injured from your product, chances are you are the one getting sued, not the supplier.  Remember the pet food and peanut incidents? 

I could keep going and going here.  The reality is that most of the people pushing these cosmetics probably haven't addresed all of the above.  They just see dollar signs and want you to be the source of those dollars.

If I wanted to half-ass one together, I could have my own makeup line by the end of the week.  I just throw 2-5 grand down and it would be done.


----------



## carandru (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Are those paintwheels by Scandalous? Cus I first saw them from Kathy the founder of "Bitchslap Cosmetics" wow! You ladies here are GOOD! _

 
sorry, those are from kathy's line. I don't think Scandalous has the paint wheels, but I'm sure they will.  It can't be long before they carry the entire Lady Burd line that "they created".


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Excuse my Inner Crazy Artist Rant.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_WHY is she so popular? I think it's her accent that does it. It just lures those subscribers in.

:/_

 
I won't lie, and I swear I'm not trying to be offensive, but for me, it's a turnoff. One day I decided to see what the fuss was about, and I just could not stand to listen to her. This doesn't just go for her and her accent, either.  I realize that youtube is an extension of people's freedom of speech, and a way for people to expose themselves to the media, but there's a REASON that lots of people don't have a platform otherwise... NOBODY WANTS TOO SEE OR HEAR YOU!!!!!! LOL


OMG, I've tried to get into some people who are popular, and either their accents, subtle speech impediments,  poor speech, annoying voices or  just plain old poor presentation overall has made me stop watching.   Rant over, LOL


----------



## Willa (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been watching the video showed here at page 12... 

Is it just me or the girl just wear TOO MUCH makeup?
She looks like a clown...
Is there a market for that?
I love bold looks, but that's too much IMO






@HeavenLeiBlu : what accent are you talking about?
It's just that since english isnt my first language, I don't really notice hers...


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

ok back to the scandalous vid, the second one.....

um, i hate to be fishing here....but i swear to god it doesn't look like she touched that Ben Nye product because i dont see any difference in smearing on the actual shadow. i know when i touch my ben nye products, you can TELL when i rubbed it cuz it smears.

but at the end of the day, i honestly dont give a shit because i wont be buying it to begin with.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay, and can I just say, in the description of one of her videos where she talks about upcoming products, she writes:

_"NEON COLLECTION (the brightest most saturated pigment on earth will start selling at ilovescandalous dot com this spring. Priscilla and Professor X (our chemist ) have finally unlocked the formula for the most saturated colors on earth. 6 months in the making. )"_

Professor X? More like Lady Burd or one of your other suppliers. She is such a scammer! She doesn't make the products!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've been watching the video showed here at page 12... 

Is it just me or the girl just wear TOO MUCH makeup?
She looks like a clown...
Is there a market for that?
I love bold looks, but that's too much IMO






@HeavenLeiBlu : what accent are you talking about?
It's just that since english isnt my first language, I don't really notice hers..._

 

I was at first speaking about panacea81 (sp). aka Lauren Luke.... I think maybe she's Scottish, but I can't really tell... her speech seems very clipped, but when I went into my rant, I was also thinking of heavy New Yawk ( New York) accents, heavy Southern accents ( except Texas, I love to hear Texans speak, LOL), and just lazy or overwrought speech in general. I can't stand it when people don't enunciate. For some reason I can deal with accents from non-native English speakers, but otherwise, it bothers me.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 16, 2009)

ia lso commented on teh video saying how it creased badly on me and it got deleted ! 
this stuff is so horrible!


----------



## ikeropi (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_Just putting this up for consideration
YouTube - THE BEST SHADOW BASE PT. 2 - SCANDALOUS COSMETICS SHADOW BASE_

 
If you watch closely... on the second/third swatches shes only rubbing her finger on the edge of the BN pot.  My two cents.


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

I got the base recently through their product website. I found the base is a labeled "light," are there medium and dark as well. The product claimed to be creaseproof, smudgeproof. I didn't see any real fallout, it adhered the shadow pretty good and made the color vivid. Pictures below. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Colors:  
MAC Gesso 
Primary Yellow Pigment (pro) with Mixing Medium (pro)
MAC Carbon 
MAC Nylon 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a makeup artist and hairstylist, I've been working with a "MANUFACTURE" of makeup and skincare products. I do see everyone is on that trail, with their own lines. I would love to have my own makeup line, but I'm dedicated to more skincare, good skin, better makeup applications. But it seems that everyone has the same products, where are they getting the same products from? I saw Jenissemakeup, brushes look like coastal scents, Scandalous brushes look like fake MACS? Is everyone going through the same person. I have my own freelance business, I can tell you it's costly. The license, insurance, taxes, and salaries, what is my business seem like a full time job, when others seem to do it easily?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Professor X? Really??


----------



## Willa (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I was at first speaking about panacea81 (sp). aka Lauren Luke.... I think maybe she's Scottish, but I can't really tell... her speech seems very clipped, but when I went into my rant, I was also thinking of heavy New Yawk ( New York) accents, heavy Southern accents ( except Texas, I love to hear Texans speak, LOL), and just lazy or overwrought speech in general. I can't stand it when people don't enunciate. For some reason I can deal with accents from non-native English speakers, but otherwise, it bothers me. _

 
Ho yeah panacea81, I just can't watch her videos because of her accent, I just don't understand at all... I can deal with southern american accent (y'all) but scotish is harder for me to get. Watching a scotish movie, I would need the captions in the bottom hehehe


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol @ Professor X

You couldn't make this stuff up, it's just too ridiculous!


----------



## susannef (Mar 17, 2009)

I posted this comment on the comparison video between the e/s bases:

 Quote:

  This is the WORST REVIEW EVER. Makeupartistamateur is the owner of scandalous and this is so completely biased and crappy. 
Dont fall for it guys! She puts way more shadow on the scandalous base then she does on the others. She also claims to blend the other bases out while she actually is pretty much removing them.
Also, white bases is general do of course make colors pop more then clear bases. If you want a white base, try NYX jumbo eye pencil in milk.  
 
I got this reply from Priscilla:

 Quote:

  You are welcome to express your negative feelings. I am one of the founders of Scandalous Cosmetics. My profile says it, my videos are tagged with scandalous and titled scandalous. I would love to see your work, if you can convince me to switch to a different product with your artwork and application, I will in a heartbeat! I don't have an ego! 
poor minds talk about people, normal minds talk about events, great minds talk about IDEAS!
may god bless you and may art inspire to do great work!  
 
Awesome, I have a poor mind. Not that I actually said anything about HER but oh well. 

Anyhow some people keep going on about how the Scandalous thing is a BASE and the UDPP is a PRIMER, which apparently means that its completely natural that you have to prime the base. Aside from the fact that I cba to use a base that I have to prime, why is she even comparing them then in the first place??


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

I swear, I wish I could use this whole saga as a topic in my critical thinking class. She's a master at red herring and straw man arguments... and good at acting dumb... well, let me be nice...I'll say, behaving coyly.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 17, 2009)

professor fucking x


i cant even laugh because thats just sad.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_lol @ Professor X...._

 
Didn't he build chitty chitty bang bang?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Is it just me or the girl just wear TOO MUCH makeup?
She looks like a clown...
Is there a market for that?
I love bold looks, but that's too much IMO





_

 
I actually really like her makeup. The only reason I'm subrcribed to her is to watch her tutorials.


----------



## Willa (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I actually really like her makeup. The only reason I'm subrcribed to her is to watch her tutorials._

 
I like the whole artistic idea behind it, but from what I've seen so far, I think it's sometimes too much

But that's just my opinion hey


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newsoulgurl* 

 
_WOW!!! HOLD ON THERE! What are you trying to say? Just because some people don't buy MAC like the rest of brainwashed women do at MAcy's, does that mean that these people are fake? Does that mean, this is a conspiracy? Gimme a break! Mac is not the only hip brand out there! I live in Montebello. I have never tried their products yet but I'm thinking about taking their make up classes in downtown LA. Why? because I had the chance to talk to the founder of the company and to another girl that works there.Their make up is fantastic! These people are in it for the love of make up and not to make a "quick buck" like all other independent brands. Is their stuff better than MAC? I don't know, but it just bugs me for someone that doesn't know about a certain product or brand to judge it only because of circumstancial information. like someone else say "Don't talk about the top of the mountain if you never been on top of the mountain..."_

 



Anyone else think this post is hilarious now with hindsight? LMAOnade.


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 18, 2009)

This all reminds me of that commercial where the mom tried to pass off KFC as her own southern cooking fried chicken. Maybe it was another brand of chicken?

Anyway . . . 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_After all of these posts about the cream base, I bought Ben Nye Cream Foundation in White and it is HEAVEN!  And only $9!

Works fantastic and no creasing (on me anyway.)  Will post swatches this evening.

EDIT
From left to right: 
color on top of UDPP
color on bare skin
color on Ben Nye Cream Foundation (in white)
color on top of Ben Nye Cream Foundation in white which is on top of UDPP

Of interest: the colors over UDPP were HARD to wash off.  The one with the color directly on the UDPP was the hardest to clean, followed by UDPP+Ben Nye.  Leading me to believe that for the best color "POP" and duration, the combo is the best choice.



_

 
Have you tried the white base on your eyes yet? Did you use your finger to apply or a brush?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 23, 2009)

My turn...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why is Lillie who used to be under Scandalous, who is now under B!tchslap not feeling any remorse for "outing" her former colleague and has now launched a collaboration with B!tchslap?  As a business owner would you want to join alliances with someone who sold out their former business partner posting videos and links to ALL the places you can buy Ladyburd cosmetics?  I would think, "First time a lollipop, second time a sucker."  So we will all wait and see how this transpires.
Youtube is straight drama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as each day there is another cosmetic line.  Still Glamorous has one as well and she was vloging about getting a job with Lancome, I'm not trash talking she must have figured, why work for Lancome when I can start my own line too.  Now all of the gurus are going to be showcasing these amazing products and Ladyburd will have to keep sending press releases to "cease and desist" letter to all the YT'ers who want to get in on the action.  I can't be the only person who finds this funny.  This brings a whole new meaning to "spider monkey" they just hold on and ride each other until this has to peak?
Panacea's stuff looks all inclusive which leaves me out.  I think I saw it had shadows, rouges, and lippies in each palette and are catered toward your specific eye colour.  Could be wrong.  I am in tears laughing at these videos, pimping their products like they are finely milled pigments, located in the Egyptian sands, with precise colour application to glow similar to the tribal warriors in time of mating season...blah, blah, blah....


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I am in tears laughing at these videos, pimping their products like they are finely milled pigments, located in the Egyptian sands, with precise colour application to *glow similar to the tribal warriors in time of mating season*...blah, blah, blah...._

 
You! Corner! Now! LOL!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 23, 2009)

YouTube - Neo Pigments by Bitchslap Cosmetics


It gets better by the minute.  You have to laugh at this, seriously...


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 23, 2009)

Lordt.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_YouTube - Neo Pigments by Bitchslap Cosmetics


It gets better by the minute.  You have to laugh at this, seriously..._

 
Are those the same neon pigments that Professor X made for Scandalous, by chance?  

Professor X is such a two timing whore.

And just when I had put Professor X on such a pedestal of respect.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^

dirty prof.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 23, 2009)

Professor X promised me those Neon pigments were for MY fake line!!!

*stomps feet and cries!*


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 23, 2009)

Is this the product that this post is about?

Eye Shadow highly pigmented pressed powders

If so this product really is not worth the attention.  I purchased all 12 of them from Medusa and they really are not worth this much attention.  These things are crap.  The texture feels like eyebrow wax.  And if you want a lot of color from these things them you will have to use the entire jar.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Didn't he build chitty chitty bang bang?_

 
I lol'd


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_My turn...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why is Lillie who used to be under Scandalous, who is now under B!tchslap not feeling any remorse for "outing" her former colleague and has now launched a collaboration with B!tchslap? As a business owner would you want to join alliances with someone who sold out their former business partner posting videos and links to ALL the places you can buy Ladyburd cosmetics? I would think, "First time a lollipop, second time a sucker." So we will all wait and see how this transpires.
Youtube is straight drama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as each day there is another cosmetic line. Still Glamorous has one as well and she was vloging about getting a job with Lancome, I'm not trash talking she must have figured, why work for Lancome when I can start my own line too. Now all of the gurus are going to be showcasing these amazing products and Ladyburd will have to keep sending press releases to "cease and desist" letter to all the YT'ers who want to get in on the action. I can't be the only person who finds this funny. This brings a whole new meaning to "spider monkey" they just hold on and ride each other until this has to peak?
Panacea's stuff looks all inclusive which leaves me out. I think I saw it had shadows, rouges, and lippies in each palette and are catered toward your specific eye colour. Could be wrong. I am in tears laughing at these videos, pimping their products like they are finely milled pigments, located in the Egyptian sands, with precise colour application to glow similar to the tribal warriors in time of mating season...blah, blah, blah...._

 
LMAO! You are sooo right!
I watch these videos thinking "_who are they kiddin?"_
Apparently a lot of naive youtube fans.

I was watching Lyllie's video talking about the Bitchslap eyeshadows like it wasn't the exact same formula they used for the scandalous shadows she'd been using this whole time.
Yeah, so the packaging is different. Okay!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_YouTube - Neo Pigments by Bitchslap Cosmetics


It gets better by the minute.  You have to laugh at this, seriously..._

 
Do people actually go out in public with that much crap in their face ? lol geesh


----------



## astronaut (Mar 24, 2009)

YouTube - part2

On the bitchslap cosmetics myspace:

 Quote:

  TO THE PERSON THAT'S GOING ON MY YOUTUBE AND TRYING TO TAKE MY CUSTOMERS YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE??THEY ARE TELLING ME WHAT YOUR DOING !! AND THAT SHIT IS NOT COOL!! DON'T PLAY PUSSY AND GET FUCKED!! GROW UP!! FIND YOUR OWN CUSTOMERS BITCH!!! PRAY 4 THAT!  
 
LOL. Duhrama! And I think I know exactly who it is:

YouTube - socalatina72's Channel
Forever Glamorous Cosmetics!! | MySpace.com

because she used to have this logo on her myspace, but has removed it (I thought it was weird myself because I thought, "Wait, wasn't Wet Paint supporting Bitch Slap? So why would she have their logo on her Forever Glamorous Cosmetics myspace?".:






It's hilarious though. Her current status on the myspace she's selling the cosmetics off of says: 

 Quote:

  GOING TO PICK UP MY ONE AND ONLY BROTHER HE'S BEEN LOCKED UP!! LEAVING AT MIDNITE!!! OK OFF I GO SEE YA LATER I HAVE TO DOWLOAD A VIDEO FOR MY PEPS TO SEE!   
 
... chyeah. That makes me hesitant in doing business with you...

BY THE WAY, has anyone noticed the usage of poor grammar from the people reselling ladyburd? hmm... looks familiar to the "official lady burd letter". I'm just saying.


----------



## Wishie88 (Mar 24, 2009)

I personally subscribed to both Priscilla's and Wet Paint's youtube,
But only because I love what they do, I know its a lot, but its fun.
I don't understand the whole "what Wet Paint means to me" contest or whatever it was.
I watched the winning people video and it confused me to boot.
but good for them.
I love the makeup they do.

The thing I wonder about is, if Lyllie and whoever else it is WORKED for Priscilla, why would they join Bitchslap? and when she talks about the products its as if shes NEVER seen them before?
Well, since all the products Ladyburd makes look pretty generic.
Don't you think Lyllie would have seen them all before?
Or seen a large majority of them?
I mean, she listed the websites on one video, and if Bitchslap uses them too, then they get the same products.
Really, I think this looks bad for WET Paint too.

I don't know, I like the artistry,
But the business point is way too shady.
I hate a lot of the independent lines there are,
Mineral, whatever, and the fact that they seem to charge as much as MAC makes no sense.
From a business sense, wouldn't you want to market products for a lower price and be compareable to MAC?
Wouldn't that sell better?
I mean theres a reason people love MAC, Lancome, Ben Nye, Kryolan, they let the product speak for itself, not speak first then sell a crappy product.
And the product is a lot better.
Now maybe the Ladyburd products are really great?
but the marketing these companies take is just bad, and looks bad.
Be professionals, not 2nd rate business people.

On a positive note, at least the Scandalous packaging doesn't look as cheap and $1 store as the Bitchslap one


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a reminder for future posts.  Some of us may have issues with the ethics or business tactics and that's fine, but let's not get into personal comments that are outside the realm of constructive criticism.  Thanks.

Exception: Feel free to say whatever you want about that SOB Professor X.  lol

kthxbai


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 24, 2009)

I think this calls for the Tool Academy line from "Mega":

"All this tit for tat is elementary, and I'm college."

Or something like that, I had to unplug the TV when I heard it. lol!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 24, 2009)

So here's socalatina's rebuttal to that video bitchslap released (5:00): 

YouTube - Forever Glamorous Cosmetics Paint Wheels -wonderland

So she's being harassed by the bitchslap "crew". Very elementary indeed.

The very FIRST thing you see when you go on the bitchslap myspace is a message from the owner calling someone else some pussy skank bitch or whatever and the first thing you see when you go on the forever glamorous myspace is the owner is going to pick up her brother from jail.... you know, scandalous isn't looking so bad anymore.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 24, 2009)

"Pigmentated". I am going to use that word forever and ever, amen.

I swear, all of these are my afternoon "soaps/novelas" at work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why, but I am expecting random drive-by paint wheeling next.

"BREAK YO SELF FOOL!"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2009)

Pigmentated.  Really?

I tried to watch the videos.  Oy vey.  Couldn't do it.


----------



## Willa (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm logging in this thread once a week for my Soap Opera dose
It's getting crazier each day or what???


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 24, 2009)

pigmentated.

My eyeshadow is so pigmentated guys!!!


----------



## Willa (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_pigmentated.

My eyeshadow is so pigmentated guys!!!_

 
Even me who's not 100% bilingual, wouldnt make this kind of misspelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's sad in a way, because now I'm sure that a bunch of other girls will come out with a ''makeup line'', and by the time they will, this whole trend will fade out...


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 24, 2009)

woo hooo! let the revolution of pigmentated...begin!

I think I am going to say to the business manager tomorrow, "Hey, next supply order would you get me a box of highlighters? I'm on my last one and it's not as pigmentated as it used to be."


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2009)

Pigmentated?

Even George W. Bush watched this and facepalmed.


----------



## flymestza (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_"Pigmentated". I am going to use that word forever and ever, amen.

I swear, all of these are my afternoon "soaps/novelas" at work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why, but I am expecting random drive-by paint wheeling next.

"BREAK YO SELF FOOL!"_

 

Girl, you crack me up.  "Pigmentated"...really?!?!  Who knew the makeup industry could be so hood!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flymestza* 

 
_Who knew the makeup industry could be so hood!_

 
yup! The one word I would use to summarize these lines is: GHETTO!
Not to offend anyone who has lived/lives in the ghetto... I'm sure they wouldn't want to be associated with this bullshit, either. lol


----------



## astronaut (Mar 28, 2009)

Another dose of drama for you all

YouTube - Forever Glamorous Cosmetics-HATTER ALERT!!!!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^
Erm, her (lack of) spelling ability kills me.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 28, 2009)

you know, i was sitting my ass watching this before I go run errands this morning and thinking, "Am I a hatter?"  I don't think so, and don't know about these hatters and their status with there men and ladys, but I'm a'ight with her if she feels the need to expand her business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, excuse my while I go bleach my eyes and eat my dictionary as penance for reading and watching that. I might even go all Holy Grail and whack myself in the head like the monks. 

Hawking re-branded generic products has now gone mafia. "You betrayed me, but your shadow is sooo pigmentated! Is that Scandalous/Forever Glamours/Bitch Slap/whatever will be next you got on? Gurrrrllll!"


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 28, 2009)

Once the hatters see this video.... they'll... wait, wait, listen.
I bet once..haha...once these hatters see this video... they'll be a bunch of....


*MAD HATTERS!*

Oh snap!


----------



## Mizzdeebeauty (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_YouTube - Neo Pigments by Bitchslap Cosmetics


It gets better by the minute.  You have to laugh at this, seriously..._

 




There copy cats
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























:non  o:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*SHAME ON YOU  BITCH SLAP *


























:y  ahoo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:do  wn:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













YouTube - Neo Pigments by Bitchslap Cosmetics



YouTube - LOOK # 22 -"BACCHUS" GOD OF WINE SCANDALOUS NEON EYESHADOW COLLECTION


Scandalous was first LOOK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:happydanc  e:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























:h  appydance:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:hap  pydance:


----------



## lipshock (Mar 31, 2009)

I am pretty sure that this new makeup line also is being produced by Lady Burd as well:

YouTube - Preview our new makeup line!

I swear those pictures I have seen on the Lady Burd site with some colour editing done to some of them.


----------



## caliluv (Mar 31, 2009)

lol how many more ppl are going to start their line? LOL!!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 31, 2009)

I plan on starting my line this Friday...behind the Big H Food Mart. I'll be in the trench coat. 

igotwhatyouneedwhenyouneedithowyouneeditwithglitta shawty!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am pretty sure that this new makeup line also is being produced by Lady Burd as well:

YouTube - Preview our new makeup line!

I swear those pictures I have seen on the Lady Burd site with some colour editing done to some of them._

 
did I just see a shadow named _"Trisexual?"_

so now we are quoting Trick Daddy in our make up?

_"My girl is a trisexual, she'll try anything sexual"_

Seriously, lady burd needs to just come out and run an operation like avon...


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2009)

Another one to the list. 

YouTube - Hot New Products *SGC*


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

lol is that still  glamorous gel eye liners?  when will it end


----------



## lipshock (Apr 3, 2009)

I am rolling my eyes SO HARD at all the lines popping up.


ETA:  I found another website selling these products: Restoration by J.B. Products Page


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2009)

You know, it's kind of sad that this whole line has gained such a bad rep due to the unprofessionalism of a few sellers. I actually think that some of the cosmetics don't look bad and I wouldn't mind trying them out. I think Jennisse Makeup is prob one of the more professional sources who hasn't gotten involved in the whole Youtube name calling dispute, and she in on Youtube as well and does tutorials with the products. I think that is much better and makes the seller more appealing than some of these other people who just waste their time bad mouthing each other.

I wouldn't actually mind trying some of the eyeshadows, some of them do look pretty pigmented, even if it is a private label - if the product is good, who cares?


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You know, it's kind of sad that this whole line has gained such a bad rep due to the unprofessionalism of a few sellers. I actually think that some of the cosmetics don't look bad and I wouldn't mind trying them out. I think Jennisse Makeup is prob one of the more professional sources who hasn't gotten involved in the whole Youtube name calling dispute, and she in on Youtube as well and does tutorials with the products. I think that is much better and makes the seller more appealing than some of these other people who just waste their time bad mouthing each other.

I wouldn't actually mind trying some of the eyeshadows, some of them do look pretty pigmented, even if it is a private label - if the product is good, who cares?_

 
i totally agree.. i really wanna try the bright indigo eyeshadow.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 6, 2009)

They're basically sales rep for Ladyburg.

That's kinda embarrassing, somewhat - all that negative attention some has received. Especially since they all sell the same stuff. I'm really over wanting to try any of their products. It lost it's appeal to me.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 16, 2009)

Sooo... I think one of us Specktra members should start a line selling these products, but NOT completely overpriced because I'd love to try some...
They look so pigmented but I'm not willing to pay ridiculous prices


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_For a start-up, a kiosk is the more economical way to get mall space than a full storefront. I don't know if that reason they switched or not, but I would find it hard to believe that money/cost wasn't a factor. Of course, you don't want to market "we could barely pay the rent, so we got a kiosk", so you'd spin into "your choice" to move out into the mall.

I am going to guess that controversial stunts like having "corpses" laying around with signs that beauty kills did not go over well with mall management. I know I wouldn't be impressed by that. Not because I'd be uncomfortable with the concept, but because I think it is an inappropriate venue for such a display. And from a management (as in the mall's) POV, unhappy/uncomfortable/unimpressed shoppers results in lower sales.

I agree that black clothing, in and of itself, is not necessarily indicative of copying MAC as it is not an uncommon practice. However, I would think if you were trying to separate yourself from MAC and their image, then you would maybe develop a signature color and/or style that wasn't all black. Something that said "Look at us! We *are* different."_

 
first of all scandalous first opened in late 2007 with a "mall space" at the montebello town center. i guess i didn't get so noticed and it shut down. so its not that they didn't have the money to pay the rent, it just went unnotticed. later on they opened the kiosk and thats how scandalous attracted more people. second of all mua's look better and more professional in black clothing and most of the mua's at scandalous have been previous mua's of mac..so its not that scandalous mua's are trying to copy mac mua's most of them have worked for mac.


----------



## jmoore8018 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm totally over all the private label brands. I did alot of research and realized that I can use my tax id to get my own "no name" cosmetics for dirt cheap! Those "triple pigmented" shadows are like $4 and the paint wheels are cheap too....Damn I feel bad cause I fell for the hype...Good thing I didn't shell over none of my hard earned coins.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmoore8018* 

 
_I'm totally over all the private label brands. I did alot of research and realized that I can use my tax id to get my own "no name" cosmetics for dirt cheap! Those "triple pigmented" shadows are like $4 and the paint wheels are cheap too....Damn I feel bad cause I fell for the hype...Good thing I didn't shell over none of my hard earned coins._

 
haha yeah I got a catalog from them. The thing is though that you have to put in a $150 minimum order which is a lot since the wholesale prices are so cheap!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Sep 10, 2009)

I was at the montebello town center the other day and their kiosk was soo dead. It was labor day weekend mind you, so there were tons of ppl at the mall but no one buying their stuff... I tried their eyeshadows and they are so chalky and they stain. Definitely not worth buying or even putting them anywhere near your face. So gross.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 10, 2009)

Y does this makeup brand Scandalous remind me so much of B*tch Slap Cosmetics?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_Y does this makeup brand Scandalous remind me so much of B*tch Slap Cosmetics?_

 
Same product.
Same drama.
Different name.


----------



## LaBruja760 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just thought I would add my 2 cents if I havent already. 

I went there out of force by a past friend and while she bought everything they had I opted for the base.

I cant lie I am a MAC addict but their base and my lids were a match made in makeup heaven. 

The salesman was pretty off putting when he said is that ALL YOUR BUYING...

all in all I make my sister in law go to Stonewood to pick it up for me then she mails it. 

I have jacked up eyebrows so I was thinking about going to get my eyebrows threaded at their new eyebrow threading location at stonewood.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_ 
I saw pricillas brow tutorial and she mentioned that it was a "no name" brow pencil... um yeah it has a name.. spiked by MAC! lol_

 

LOL I TOTALLY saw that! 
She was like yeah this is just some random pencil, I don't even know where I got this from la la la 

lmao! She knew that was a MAC pencil! A few youtubers were even like girl we are not convinced. 

I mean if she uses a MAC pencil for her brows she don't gotta lie to kick it


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

Ugh this is so long, but it's worth reading I promise lol

I first heard about the Scandalous line through youtube, I found their videos and I am not going to lie, the eyeshadow is amazing, however, not everybody goes for that look everyday. The only place you could honestly wear makeup like that is if you worked for a cosmetic line that was marketing that type of look. Most of us do not so that to me was a bit of a turn off, the fact that it's not exactly wearable. But it is art, no doubt. 

Aside from all that I thought to myself it's still worth giving a shot! Whoever owns this line I'd really love to learn how they get their shadows so pigmented. But after all my research, I probably will not be buying anymore of their products, and here's why...

Turn off number 1

I found the owner of the line on myspace and added her and I was like OMG her pictures are amazing! After looking at her pictures for what seemed like forever lol I wrote her a comment and I was like girl your work is awesome, I'd really like to know how you get your shadows so pigmented, and how and where can I purchase your products from. A few days later I never heard back from her so I thought dang maybe I messed up and I didn't send it right lol so I wrote her again and was like hey I don't know if you got my first message but I was wondering how I can purchase your products and if you can give me some tips on how to get my eyeshadows pigmented like that. Still no answer from her and she denied both my comments, that was like a week ago. For someone who claims to be an "amateur" she sure doesn't come across as someone other amateurs like me can relate to if she can't even write people back to answer a simple question!

So after that I was like eff it, I'll just find out how to buy the products myself, the first thing I wanted to try was the eyeshadow base, which I tried purchasing on their website but that was damn near impossible. FINALLY I was able to find their ebay store so I thought sweet! I'll just choose the "Buy it now" option and I'll have my base in no time, right?! WRONG.

turn off number 2

OKAY, if you shop on Ebay like I do, (lol) you would know that a good seller will usually have your product shipped within 1 to 3 business days. Anything later than that is kind of iffy. 

Oct 4, I made two different transactions with two different sellers, I bought one eyeshadow base from the scandalous store, and I bought some NYX pencils from some other seller. Within 24 hours I recieved my shipping information from the NYX pencils I bought from the other seller (which came in yesterday, Oct 10th), but no word from Scandalous yet. 4 days went by and I still never heard anything so I decided to write them an Ebay message. I checked my inbox the next day and still no word from them. After about 5 days from the time I purchased, I decided to give them a call and I got a constant busy signal but after finally being able to get through I spoke with a female and I said hi I just purchased your shadow base on Ebay and I was wondering when it will be shipped because I had not recieved any type of confirmation. And she said well our shadow base isn't in stock right now and it probably won't be in for another two weeks and then we will ship it to you.

And then I thought HOLD UP!

On the Ebay site, it says "product ships within one business day" it does not say, THIS ITEM IS OUT OF STOCK SO WE SEND IT WHEN IT COMES IN! It's so misleading! Why in the world would you post a product on ebay if you can't meet the demands of your customers?!?! So basically you're just collecting people's money for an item that isn't even in stock? I understand it's a small company and they're doing the best they can, but had I known I would have to wait damn near 3 weeks for it I would've just gone to MAC and bought me a shadestick! I was so irritated by that! 

I think that they need to have a WAY more effective line of communication between their customers so that I knew what I was getting myself into before I made the purchase. Some people don't mind waiting two or three weeks for their stuff, I DO! 

At this point after being ignored twice from the owner on myspace, and this whole shipping mess, I'm so annoyed by the whole thing I'm ready to call them back and ask for a refund. It's just not worth all the hype. They've made a name for themselves by being comparable or almost better than MAC, but MAC is a multi-million dollar company with millions of customers and even STILL if I shop from their website I won't have to wait 2 weeks for it! Sorry but I'm just being straight up.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I just finished watching makeupartistamateur's review on make up bases and it upsets me because I feel like she's deceiving a lot of her viewers. I also came across other people's comment's about how the base creases and in the video she usually compares the eyeshadow's brightness. Obviously their base is going to have a brighter result if it's white. I've also read in another comment [in a review video from months ago] where she responded to a viewer saying she was going to do another video comparing the base to mac's white chromaline and she just posted a new review video today with the same bases as the previous video.
She's a very talented artist, which is why I have subscribed to her channel in the first place but I'm just so turned off by her pushing her products on her viewers who are probably unaware of what is really going on. It's almost like watching an infomercial. I understand that it's life and everyone needs to make a living but it bothers me that people would use their talents to deceive other people. Viewers probably watch these video's and probably get excited thinking there's a new, could be HG item they could try, when really it's not the product but the artist themselve's that are good and they know it and use it to their advantage. 
This is just my opinion._

 

I do have to agree with you, I feel like their tactics are a bit misleading. They obviously did not create the products themselves. They bought them wholesale and slapped their name on it like some of these other ladies have been doing lol hey life's tough, we all gotta make a living and more power to them for finding their niche, but don't claim to be your original when you're not. Their TACTICS and their approach is original, but the products are not...

we are not fooled lol


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_ 
I agree that black clothing, in and of itself, is not necessarily indicative of copying MAC as it is not an uncommon practice. However, I would think if you were trying to separate yourself from MAC and their image, then you would maybe develop a signature color and/or style that wasn't all black. Something that said "Look at us! We *are* different."_

 

Just to piggy back off most of the comments about all black being standard professional attire for cosmetic companies. I agree it does like extremely professional. But for someone that was trying to SEPERATE themselves from MAC you'd think they would know better...


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_now that the truth is out there, do you feel like Instant Fail or what? _

 
ROFL!! I had to bookmark that one


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm actually in he process of building a site where I will sell all the things Bitchslap, forever glamourous, and scandoulus carry at a way cheaper price and with a better name...... it's all Ladyburd cosmetics and I can't see why these guys are charging so much for something they didn't pay a lot for...


----------



## MACandie2012 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm actually in he process of building a site where I will sell all the things Bitchslap, forever glamourous, and scandoulus carry at a way cheaper price and with a better name...... it's all Ladyburd cosmetics and I can't see why these guys are charging so much for something they didn't pay a lot for..._

 
make sure you let me know when it's gonna be released!


----------



## Willa (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_make sure you let me know when it's gonna be released!_

 
Yeah! That's what I was going to say


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2009)

I definetly will.. right now I'm actually the one building the site so it's taking longer than expected.. because I do it when I have time... but I will definetly let you guys know... Thanks


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_ And she said well our shadow base isn't in stock right now and it probably won't be in for another two weeks and then we will ship it to you._

 
That has got to be a violation of a ebay's rules. I really hope you report them.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_That has got to be a violation of a ebay's rules. I really hope you report them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's EXACTLY what I thought. That would be like me posting a listing for a pair of shoes, and telling the people who bid on them, oh sorry they're not in stock yet, but they will be in two weeks...wtf! I will definetely be reporting that because I usually don't have any problems with buying stuff on Ebay, or with shipping, I mean unless of course it's coming from like Hong Kong, but they're in California and that's just rediculous, it's not even worth it...


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 22, 2009)

UPDATE FOR EVERYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN THIS LINE OF COSMETICS

If you haven't read my first post about my experience with this company you probably should or you're about to be very confused lol anywho here's the update

So I called the Scandalous store again a week after I purchased the item and spoke with a woman named "Jenny" (what's really funny about that is she said her name was "Jenny" but she sounded a lot like Priscilla, the person I spoke to the very first time I called the store) I told her it was Jackie again and I reminded her of the first time I called, and I decided that I didn't want to wait 3 weeks for the item so I'd just rather have a refund. And she said "oh well we don't do refunds" But on their ebay site it CLEARLY STATES that they grant refunds within 7 days. So I informed her of that and she said well it's already been 9 days so it doesn't count which is not true, I am allowed a refund within 7 days of RECIEVING the item, not 7 days within purchasing the item. At that point I hadn't recieved it so I could still request a refund. We went back and forth and she was kind of trying to be polite but I could tell she didn't really know what to do or say, but I knew for sure she was NOT trying to give me a refund. My only thing is don't tell people you grant refunds on your site, and then turn around and deny them when they're requested. After a while she was like ok if you call back in a few hours I'll try to see if I can come up with a solution to the situation. I said ok no problem. Hung up and called back 3 hours later and spoke to "Elizabeth", who once again sounded a lot like Priscilla. So I played along with her and said Hi, I spoke to Priscilla earlier and she was supposed to be getting back to me about an item I purchased. "Elizabeth" said oh she's not available, sorry. So then I said, are you sure you're not Priscilla because you sound a lot like her. And she said no I'm Elizabeth (in a sarcastic way) At that point I was so pissed I was like ok thank you and hung up. Ever since then I haven't attempted any correspondence with them because it will clearly get me no where. The funny thing is, I recognized her voice because she makes YOUTUBE VIDEOS and I was subscribed to her, how in the hell did she think she could get away with pretending to be different people all those times when I know what she sounds like?? She's playing games when she should be running a business.

I immediately filed a report on Ebay and through Paypal about my item not being recieved, that was Oct. 13. Today my item came in, but I'm not even going to open it, I don't even know why they bothered sending it. As soon as I get my refund I'm sending this trash right back where it came from. I even checked their feedback on ebay, the past few days they've been getting a few negative ratings, so apparently this didn't just happen to me. Hopefully you guys will really do your research before buying from these little companies. Good luck to anyone who buys from them, hopefully it won't happen to you...

And PLEASE someone tell them to stop comparing themselves to MAC. That's an insult to that company...


----------



## MK09 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive never heard ive either of the brands BitchSlap or Wetpaint Cosmetics.And ive never seen either of those youtubers or their videos.But ive got to say and if your easily offended then maybe you should stop reading right here because im going to say exactly what im thinking,its my opinion and i have a right to say it.And you have the perfect right to disagree with my opinion and/or not read it.Anyway, Bitchslap cosmetics sounds like pure disgusting skanky trash! Im mean seriously why? Im all for being creative and different and coming up with fun even a bit sexy names for a product.And just to let everyone know im not prudish at all lol I can take a filthy joke ,dress sexy but still with class,i think some of the more dirty Urban Decay product names are silly and stupid sometimes but it doesn't really bother me at all.But ughhh why do you want to represent yourself to the word as a trashy girl? And the name of the colors??? I don't know her personally,in reality she may be a really cool girl,down to earth,very caring etc etc but just buy watching the three videos on the previous page you would NEVER think so.She  comes across as a stripper that thought it would be really cool to sell hooker skanky cosmetics to people on youtube.And im not insulting her looks im not saying shes ugly or anything like that.Her makeup is another story it is trashy its clown makeup,its so pathetically skanky.If she thought it was really clever to name makeup filthy names and bitch this and bitch that it isn't cool,its not clever,its not sexy AT ALL! ,its not anything but cheap,tacky,and trashy crap.Just going by the name alone i would never in a million go near her cosmetics much less buy any.I have class and their is no way im putting something called dumb bitch on my face. Like i said its MY personal opinion and im sure some or even most or all of you may very well not like my comment but this girl is so class-less so ,disgustingly and proudly trashy.MY OPPINION,really sorry if you dont like it.I watched the videos on the previous page and she talks like a dirty stripper and her makeup fits the description.Not to mention the trashy way she talks validates it.Bitch this bitch that,bitch bitch bitch.....grow up girl!!...Very very sad that any woman thinks she so cool and so sexy by referring to herself and other females as bitches. And considering mostly young females are watching youtube makeup gurus its even that much more disgusting.We should all have self respect and class,nobody should refer to them self as a bitch or put on an eyeshadow called dumb bitch or anyone of her other very uncleverly names pieces of trash.Its really odd because its really takes alot to get me mad but this girl really hit a nerve.Rant over!!!! lol

Just a note:I know that you could probably find a billion+ typos in my post so but sorry i didnt care because i was really irritated so no need to point it out lol And i am sorry if my oppinion turns out to be an unpopular oppinion or if anyone thinks i was wrong but its just my oppinion like you have yours.Thank you


----------



## Junkie (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats her ebay store name + link?

I tried looking earlier...couldn't find one on my own.

Thx



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_UPDATE FOR EVERYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN THIS LINE OF COSMETICS

If you haven't read my first post about my experience with this company you probably should or you're about to be very confused lol anywho here's the update

So I called the Scandalous store again a week after I purchased the item and spoke with a woman named "Jenny" (what's really funny about that is she said her name was "Jenny" but she sounded a lot like Priscilla, the person I spoke to the very first time I called the store) I told her it was Jackie again and I reminded her of the first time I called, and I decided that I didn't want to wait 3 weeks for the item so I'd just rather have a refund. And she said "oh well we don't do refunds" But on their ebay site it CLEARLY STATES that they grant refunds within 7 days. So I informed her of that and she said well it's already been 9 days so it doesn't count which is not true, I am allowed a refund within 7 days of RECIEVING the item, not 7 days within purchasing the item. At that point I hadn't recieved it so I could still request a refund. We went back and forth and she was kind of trying to be polite but I could tell she didn't really know what to do or say, but I knew for sure she was NOT trying to give me a refund. My only thing is don't tell people you grant refunds on your site, and then turn around and deny them when they're requested. After a while she was like ok if you call back in a few hours I'll try to see if I can come up with a solution to the situation. I said ok no problem. Hung up and called back 3 hours later and spoke to "Elizabeth", who once again sounded a lot like Priscilla. So I played along with her and said Hi, I spoke to Priscilla earlier and she was supposed to be getting back to me about an item I purchased. "Elizabeth" said oh she's not available, sorry. So then I said, are you sure you're not Priscilla because you sound a lot like her. And she said no I'm Elizabeth (in a sarcastic way) At that point I was so pissed I was like ok thank you and hung up. Ever since then I haven't attempted any correspondence with them because it will clearly get me no where. The funny thing is, I recognized her voice because she makes YOUTUBE VIDEOS and I was subscribed to her, how in the hell did she think she could get away with pretending to be different people all those times when I know what she sounds like?? She's playing games when she should be running a business.

I immediately filed a report on Ebay and through Paypal about my item not being recieved, that was Oct. 13. Today my item came in, but I'm not even going to open it, I don't even know why they bothered sending it. As soon as I get my refund I'm sending this trash right back where it came from. I even checked their feedback on ebay, the past few days they've been getting a few negative ratings, so apparently this didn't just happen to me. Hopefully you guys will really do your research before buying from these little companies. Good luck to anyone who buys from them, hopefully it won't happen to you...

And PLEASE someone tell them to stop comparing themselves to MAC. That's an insult to that company..._


----------



## Kragey (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_make sure you let me know when it's gonna be released!_

 

I second this! Some of the colors look rather interesting (hey, I'm a stereotypical punk girl, I love drag queen makeup, LOL!), but I can't imagine paying so much for a single product with companies like TKB Trading around. And the drama is...a bit much. It'd be nice to try out the same products from a no-frills seller that isn't interested in making as much profit as possible.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 30, 2009)

Another selling who sells the Ladyburd line...those 4-color compacts are totally easy to spot.

Showroom- HarajukuHunnies

I haven't heard a whole lot about this line, though; I found it randomly on YouTube, but I haven't found any other reviews.


----------



## Crystalmislas (Dec 20, 2009)

you can purchase scanalous cosmetics at SCANDALOUS COSMETICS


----------



## nliedel (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm starting a mm-up line and while I designed all of the loose products  I am going to sell (no, this is not an ad. I'm not even open yet), I wa thinking about adding Lady Burd products. Not competing with Jenessise, who I adore, different products. The catalog is huge. Most of my sales will be to me for my Makeup Artist Kit. They have products I've tested and LOVE. I also think the markup should be minimal, enough to cover shipping from LB to me, labelling, handeling and a reasonable salary for me, although it all goes back in the busineess. I'm selling the LB as a conveniance to make my stuff more appealing to people who like their products and don't want to start a store and make huge purchases at one time. I've seen small companies charge 6x what LB sells for and I'm appalled. Making a dollar is wonderful. Ripping off people? I just don't know...I could really use some feed back on this. I've thought about talking to Jen, but I don't know how she'd feel about that. I really am not selling the same stuff. We have different taste in their products. Decisions...


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Another selling who sells the Ladyburd line...those 4-color compacts are totally easy to spot.

Showroom- HarajukuHunnies

I haven't heard a whole lot about this line, though; I found it randomly on YouTube, but I haven't found any other reviews._

 

She has great customer service and she is a great person and her line is not over priced!


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 23, 2010)

YouTube - HATER EXPOSED!!! <<The latest


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzLovly18* 

 
_She has great customer service and she is a great person and her line is not over priced!_

 

I never said she wasn't. I was just pointing out that she was another person who sells Ladyburd.


----------



## eulchen (May 26, 2011)

i havent been online for quite some time but i remembered, that i had a good laugh at this drama back when it was still fresh... which is why i read the whole thread again... and i was not disappointed. very amusing. but nothing new for so long now? no more drama?


----------

